# Duda con transformador.



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ene 29, 2007)

hola quiero utilizar un transformador en un circuito de 12 v el transformador es (como si fuera el cargador del movil) y tengo una duda:
tiene dos cables de salida uno blanco y otro negro alguien sabria decirme cual es el  (+) y cual es el ( -)? gracias por adelantado


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 29, 2007)

Imagino que un multimetro no tenes... Que circuito especificamente queres alimentar?
Si el consumo es poco es poco probable que se queme o destruya...


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 29, 2007)

Por cierto... Suele ser el negro el negativo...


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Ene 29, 2007)

este es elcircuitok quiero alimentar


----------



## mabauti (Ene 29, 2007)

para saber la polaridad utiliza un led+resistenciade3000ohms , el negativo en el catodo encendera al led.

probablemente te funcionara con inestabilidad debido al relevador, intenta poniendo un capacitor de 470uF. 

postea tu resultado


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 29, 2007)

El amigo mabautti tiene te da un ejemplo rapido de como saber cual es el positivo y el negativo. Si tenes dudas y tenes un multimetro medi tension continua, el rojo + y el negro -. Si es digital y es al reves te aparece un menos adelante (si es digital) y si es analogico la aguja se te va para el otro lado. Si te falla el rele, es porque es de poca potencia el transformador (entrega poca corriente).


----------



## chibinari (Jun 19, 2007)

eh holas a todos, soy un nuevo integrante de esta gran comunidad, espero poder ayudar y claro q me ayuden jejej estudio electronica y bueno directo al grano, hoy necesito ayuda jejje 

No c quien me podria ayudar en donde puedo ecnontra información relacionada con el transformador Scott estoy q busco y busco pero no encuentro alguien porfaor me podria ayudar necesito todollo posible sobre este transformador mil gracias de antemano


----------



## capitanp (Jun 20, 2007)

me gustaria saber donde buscas porque escribi "transformador scott" en google y casi se me viene la internet encima
dime donde buscas que no encuentras?


----------



## chibinari (Jun 20, 2007)

si pero lo q pasa es q no aparece el transformador solo lo mencionan, o q necesito es información sobre el y su configuracion y las formulas q lo gobiernan xP


----------



## capitanp (Jun 20, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> me gustaria saber donde buscas porque escribi "transformador scott" en google y casi se me viene la internet encima
> dime donde buscas que no encuentras?


----------



## Rentero (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola.

Estoy haciendo una fuente de alimentación de 5V DC.

Tengo un par de dudas: Tengo un transformador 24V 1.5Amp, un puente rectificador 10Amp, un regulador LM7805 y unos cuantos condensadores.

Desde la red electrica de mi casa tengo que conectar al transformador, pero el problema esque no se donde tengo que hacerlo :S

Tiene 7 "patillas":
3 arriba con 0V, 125V y 220V
y 4 abajo con 0V, 24V, 0V, 24V

He conectado de la parte de arriba 0V y 220V a un enchufe, y hacie el puente rectificador he conectado un 0V y un 24V de la parte de abajo.

El resto de la conexión creo que está bien. Pero asi no funciona, asi que supongo que esta parte está mal conectada :S

¿Donde tengo que conectar los dos cables que salen del enchufe?

Otra duda, tengo un puente rectificador, de las 4 patillas una está señalada como "+" y otra como AC. Las otras dos...una debe de ser otro AC y la otra "-" ¿no?...mi pregunta es si están dispuestas en diagonal o son dos y dos.

Aver si alguien me puede echar una manilla


----------



## Apollo (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola Rentero:

Si tuvieras a la mano un multimetro sería genial, así puedes conocer como están internamente los embobinados de salida y conocer los voltales de cada pin del transformador.

En caso de no tenerlos, Suena correcto conectar el primario de 0V a 220V a la línea de alimentación.

El transformador parece tener 2 secundarios iguales, ya que comentas que son 4 pines a la salida, marcados como 0V a 24V. Cualquiera de ellos podría servirte. (Pero necesitas revisar si los 4 pines tienen conexiones internas).

Necesitarías poner la matrícula del puente o una fotografía del mismo para saber con exactitud la disposición de los pines del mismo, Ya que varían entre un modelo y otro.

Espero y te sea útil esta infromación.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Rentero (Ago 2, 2007)

Gracias por responder.

Por desgracia no tengo un multímetro :/

Se me olvidó colocar la imagen, mira es exactamente este:
http://www.electan.com/catalog/puente-cuadrado-25a-1000-p-759.html

Este es el circuito que intento montar(Fuente de alimentación fija):
http://www.redeya.com/electronica/circuitos/monta4.htm

Tengo todos los componentes, ¿A lo mejor con un solo condensador sería suficiente para filtrar?

¿A que te refieres con revisar si los 4 pines tienen conexiones internas? Desde la bobina, o lo que sea ese hilo de cobre enrollado , sale un hilo para cada uno de los pines 

Gracias de nuevo 

Añado:
Estoy usando un 7805 como regulador, según tengo entendido solo llega a 1 Amp, ¿puede ser que al ser el transformador de 1.5A se queme?


----------



## Rentero (Ago 2, 2007)

Ya funciona la fuente de alimentación.

He mirado en el datasheet del puente y ahí explicaba mi duda ^o), fallo mio 

Pero solo he puesto un condensador de 1000uF en vez de 4(1000uF, 10uF, 1uF y 0,1uF) ¿Es suficiente?


----------



## JV (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola Rentero, sere curioso, usaste un puente de diodos de 25A para solo 1.5A?? El echo de usar los 4 capacitores de tu circuito es para reducir el ripple o nivel de ruido de la fuente. Te recomiendo que los uses. Por otro lado, que el transformador de 1.5A y el regulador sea de 1A no afecta, lo unico no trates de sacar mas de 1A de la fuente.

Saludos..


----------



## Rentero (Ago 2, 2007)

jeje, si bueno...todavia no está el montaje final.

Usé ese puente porque ya lo tenia, no por nada en especial. La verdad esque es demasiado basto  ¿Uso mejor 4 diodos 1N4007?

Otra cosa, e pensado que podría hacer que la fuente fuera de 12V y 5V...como el transformadorr tiene dos secundarios ¿podría hacer otro circuito identico al otro pero con un 7812? o ¿Habría alguna forma de hacerlo más sencillo?


----------



## JV (Ago 2, 2007)

Puedes usar los 1N4007 si no vas a usar mas de 1A. Sobre hacer la fuente con 5 y 12V, me parece que le das un mejor aprovechamiento al transformador. Ahora bien, tu idea es tener 1A en 5 y 12?? porque una forma de hacerlo es colocando el 7805 a la salida del 7812, de esa forma no disipa tanta potencia el de 5, pero obviamente no puedes sacar mas de 1A total,

Saludos..


----------



## Rentero (Ago 3, 2007)

Claro, lo suyo sería que las dos tensiones tengo 1A ¿Para eso tengo que colocar otra puente verdad? ¿Y otros condensadores que actuen como filtro en cada uno?

¿No puedo usar lo que tengo para las dos tensiones si quiero que tengan 1A cada una ¿no?


----------



## Fantasma (Ago 10, 2007)

hola

tengo la siguiente duda:

Cuando conecto un transformador a la red (220 v), la el flujo de corriente alterna por el primario provoca un campo magnetico que corta las espiras del segundario, provocando en este un flujo de corriente tambien alterma.

1) que sucede si desconecto la carga del segundario (por ejemplo un radioreceptor)?

2) Cual sera el consumo de corriente alterna?

gracias


----------



## Fantasma (Ago 10, 2007)

Disculpen tengp otra duda:

He visto en muchos circuitos bobinas blindadas en las cuales el nucleo de ferrita biene con un color.

Ese color indica los mH???  si es asi alguien me puede decir donde encontrar ese codigo de colores

De antemano gracias


----------



## psicodelico (Ago 10, 2007)

Primero que nada...  pegale una leída a cualquier libro de máquinas eléctricas, ahí está explicado lo que preguntas con lujo de detalles.
y desde ya... claro que hay consumo de energía, por más que el transformador esté funcionando en vacío, de donde crees que sale la "corriente magnetizante" (perdidas en el hierro), o por culpa de la resistencia óhmica del conductor de la bobina (pérdidas en el cobre), y hay más...  echale la mirada al libro Chango.  Adio.


----------



## JavierRm (Feb 7, 2008)

Como están soy nuevo el foro, y tengo una duda sobre un transformador que compre para construirme una fuente de alimentación, lo que pasa que del lado primario no se que cables 
van conectados a la red electrica, adjunto unas fotos. gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 7, 2008)

en la foto no se ve donde llegan los cables azul y gris ....creo que entre esos dos va la entrada de tensión y el resto esta conectado a un selector de voltage (110-130-220-230) si no tienes el selector en pocicion adecuada adios al transformador de todas maneras como no se ve bien donde acaban el azul y gris no estoy muy seguro......(espera aver que te responden los colegas del foro para mas seguridad...)


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Parece un transformador con varias salidas de distintos voltages! Creo que deberias hablar con el vendedor para que te diga cuales son las salidas!


----------



## JavierRm (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola, el cable de color gris esta suelto y el cable de color azul esta conectado al selector pero en un tramo de este cable se encuentra descubierto, creo que es ahi donde se conecta  junto con el cable gris a la red, pero quisiera estar seguro para no dañarlo, gracias.


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola JavierRm:

Te ruego leer el tema ¨Tap en transformadores¨que inició la amiga Elisa del Salvador.

En la foto creo ver un Varistor al lado derecho, si es así, sin dudas es el primario (entrada de línea), te sugiero medir con un ohmimetro y si tiene un valor de cientos de ohm, aplícale 110 voltios en serie con un foco o lámpara de de unos 20 o 50 watts, al mismo tiempo mide el voltaje que sale en los otros terminales del transformador.

Atentamente,
Jorge.


----------



## JavierRm (Feb 11, 2008)

Que tal Jorge, creo que si es un varistor el componente que esta a lado del  rectificador junto a ellos se encuentran otros cuatro diodos que no se alcanzan a mirar en la foto. En la placa del circuito estan impresas las salidas, al parecer era de un equipo de audio y como lo compre en un lugar donde venden componentes usados no pude saber mas de el. Medi la resitencias de los cables que estan el parte de abajo y encontre que no habia continuidad entre el cable gris y el amarillo porque al estarlos observandolos,  entre estos creo que hay un fusible interno  que esta quemado pero quiero estar seguro para puentear estos dos cables y  no dañar el transformador.


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola, les comento el problema, tengo un transformador ahi tirado en mi casa y queria saber si podia aprovecharlo para hacer una fuente de un amplificador. El problema es que conozco poco de estos temas y no se si me sirve o no ni como deberia conectarlo. Lo saque de una fuente de una sirena, que decia 12v y 2,5A.

Adjunto un diagramita:
http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=transformadorrp9.jpg

El transformador tiene 4 salidas en el secundario, y midiendo con el tester hay 12v entre los puntos marcados en azul y tambien 12v entre los marcados en rojo.

Lo que quiero saber es como hacer las conexiónes para armar una fuente simple.
Por las dudas no quise probar de unir ninguna de las 4 salidas entre si.

Agradezco infinitamente cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.

Un saludo para todos, muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## ZOH (Feb 26, 2008)

Basicamente necesitas conectar a la salida un puente rectificador de onda completa, lo consigues en cualquier tienda de electronica, y a la salida conectas un condensador electrolitico mas o menos grande para suavizar la señal rectificada, eso para cada salida, ahora si necesitas tensiones especificas puedes usar reguladores de la familia 78xx, cualquier duda con gusto,


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Feb 26, 2008)

Gracias por la rapida respuesta, pero eso ya lo tenia entendido, el circuito se como hacerlo, pero no se si tengo que unir las 2 salidas de arriba y las 2 de abajo y recien ahi conectarla a los diodos rectificadores, es decir, no se como disponer los secundarios para luego rectificar y filtrar. 
O sea, podria usar cualquiera de los 2 pares de salidas entre las que hay 12v, pero no se si asi aprovecharia los 2,5A del transformador (supongo que no, porque quedaria el otro par de salidas libres).

Espero que se entienda mi duda.

Gracias.


----------



## ZOH (Feb 26, 2008)

Es preferible que las uses por separado, en muchos casos se requieren tensiones negativas y si tienes una fuente con dos salidas independientes, puedes conectar vcc de una una a vss de la otra y esta seria una tierra, de el vss que queda y el vss obtendrias un +12 y un -12, si usas una sola si puedes aprovechar los 2.5 amp, esta corriente es de alguna manera proporcional a la sección del nucleo de el transformador y la potencia de salida del transformador solo depende de eso.


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahora entiendo un poco mas, y este dato que me das me entusiasma mas, podria armar una fuente simetrica con este transformador sin necesidad de ningun circuito extra para convertir tensiones positivas en negativas?

Perdon por la ignorancia, pero a que le llamas vss y vcc?

Mil gracias ZOH. Saludos.


----------



## ZOH (Feb 26, 2008)

Vcc es como v+ y vss es como v-


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, entiendo mejor ahora, gracias, voy a ponerme a experimentar con el transformador a ver que puedo hacer.

Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Buscando en mi basurero personal, me consegui este transformador que habia sacado un amigo de un radio sony y me lo pasó! Con el pasar del tiempo lo guarde hasta la luna de hoy que lo volvi a ver.. La cuestion es.. Primario Vs Secundario..

Les dejo algunas fotitos para que me ayuden en la identificacion!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Buscando en mi basurero personal, me consegui este transformador que habia sacado un amigo de un radio sony y me lo pasó! Con el pasar del tiempo lo guarde hasta la luna de hoy que lo volvi a ver.. La cuestion es.. Primario Vs Secundario..



Solo debes medir la resistencia eléctrica de sus devanados. En tu caso, ese transformador es un reductor, por lo que el primario tendrá mayor resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lo he hecho,  lo probe con una lampara de corto y lo hacia!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 24, 2008)

Holas.anthony123.las lamparas de corto solo sirven para saber el estado de un debanado. si keres indentificarlos tenes 2 opciones 
1º mides la impedancia o resistencia de kada debanado y luego con algo de logica estableces cual esel 1º y cuales son los 2ºrios.

2º podes inyectarle una señal de baja potencia y medir en lso extremos restantes. yo porlogenerla les pongo 6VAC extraidos directamente de otro transformador reductor asi ciservan la frecuencia dela red.
este metodo es relativamnete seguro no kemaras el transformador(amenos ke un debanado sea inferior a 6VAC) pero si corres riesgo de Shock electrico.(imagina ke sea un transformador reductor de 220/6vac y le inyectas los 6vac al secundario..en el 1º tendras los 220vac!)


BYE!


----------



## itsuki (Jul 6, 2008)

Hola pues mi duda es la siguiente: quiro usar un trasformador que tengo de 5,8 V y 180mA, para no tener que usar pilas recargables AAA, que son dos pilas conectadas en serie que pone que son de 1.5 V y 850 mAh. Asi que me gustaria que me dijerais si de intensidad me sirve el transformador y que hariais vosotros para bajar el voltaje a 3V y si la intensidad no sirve la forma de cambiarla.


----------



## santiago (Jul 7, 2008)

usa un regulador de voltage lm317, en el foro hay muchos circuitos con este regulador 

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola.
Para qué usas las pilas, dicho de otra manera, cuál es la corriente de carga del aparato que usa las pilas, ya sé que trabaja con un voltaje de 3V, lo que quiero saber cuál es la corriente (mA o A).
Lamentablemente el LM317 no se puede esmplear, ya que este regulador necesita como mínimo una caida de voltaje Vin-Vout=>3V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola, el cargador mas" baratito"  es una lampara piloto de 6,3 v 100 Ma puesta en serie, según se valla apagando la carga esta completa


----------



## pepechip (Jul 7, 2008)

Como dijo Elaficionado hace falta saber la corriente que consume tu circuito, o por lo menos indicanos cuando tiempo duran tus pilas, para hacer un calculo aproximado del consumo.

La tension de tu transformador al pasarla a continua obtendras 6,2v con lo que el lm317 te puede servir, aunque su funcionamiento puede que sea muy critico.
Si dispones de un consumo no muy elevado puedes recurrir a bajar la tension mediante una resistencia y un zener.


----------



## itsuki (Jul 8, 2008)

haver las pilas las uso para una luza que lleva tres leds rojos y un boton que hace que se enciendan de diferentes formas: fijos los tres , los tres intermitentes o en distento orden cada uno. Pero no pone por ningun lado la intensidad del circuito, y en el cargador de pilas pone que va de 700mA a 200mA, si no sirve con eso decirme como lo puedo mirar. Y el transformadorr que tengo pone que saca 180 mA. Y para el votaje de cuntos homios tendria k ser la resistencia. 
Y disculpar por las molestias.


----------



## santiago (Jul 8, 2008)

si es cierto el 317 estaria a punto de muerte, pero tendria  que andar, fue solo una idea, son 3 leds que varian el tren de pulsos mediante?, no creo que tu circuito consuma tanto

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 8, 2008)

Hola.
Tienes un multímetro o voltímetro, sí es así, mide la salida de tu transformador, si mide más de 6V, tal vez, no es seguro, el LM317 se podría emplear.
Va a depender de ti, si te arriesgas a comprar un LM317, armar el circuito y ver si funciona.
Te dejo el circuito.


----------



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola a toos me ocurre o siguiente,tengo un transformadorrnmador mas o menos pintado  como les muestro a continuacion,es de un tv ruso caribe y pues quierio reenrrollarlo nuevamente por la rason que no me aguanta y se me cae el voltage dado la calidad de su primario pues usa un alambre de aluminio no muy resistente,entonces segun los tutoriales que he visto aqui pues se puede enrrollaer pero resulta que los ejemplo que ponen todos son parecidos y ninguna me muestra un transformador con esta forma,osea  ellos traen un transformador de ejemplo con la lamina en el medio y un solo campo,y este trae don enrrollados por separados como si fuera un toroide sin  nada en el medio,como podria  hacer los calculos para ello?,saludos


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2008)

Amigo relay,
Para el caso de cálculo, no hay diferencia.
Sólo que, para el Trafo tipo E-I, que es el comúnmente conocido, o sea, el que tiene sección central, se toma en cuenta, precisamente, el área de la sección central y, para este tipo, que es el U-I,  se toma en cuenta la sección de una sóla parte del núcleo.

El que sea enrollado con alhambre de Al no significa que sea de mala calidad. Sólo se utiliza así por ser el Al de menor costo que el Cu y menor su peso.

Para tratar de corregir el defecto que te presente, te sugiero que revises con atención las terminales del alhambre, buscando falsos contacto, en especial si hay uniones Cu/Al. Es posible que se haya formado óxido.

Saludos:


----------



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

ahhh ya gracias amigo por la información,entonces no hay diferencias en ese sentido,pero bueno  al realizar el calculo donde me piden la secion central que hago le pongo valor 0,bueno la  verdad sigo con mis didas podrias tu ponerme un ejem,plo de ello  y perdona que te moleste tabto pero es que soy un tin nuevo y pues tengo un  monton de dudas..ah lo del alambre lo decia porque habaia escuchado que  bueno el alumino por sus caracteristicas pues que  tiened a caersele el voltage al ponerle un amplificador que jale bastante como es mi caso que tengo uno montado con una lm 3886 y pues  el voltage no se estaboliza,no siendo asi con el yamaha que tenia antes de  unos 30 o 40 w...


----------



## laprast (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola muy wenas.
Yo tengo otra duda respecto a un transformador que me acaban de pasar. Las caracteristicas de dicho transformador son las siguientes:
Primario:
Solo sé la tension: 230V

Secundario:
Tiene 3 secundarios;
1-. 18V - 0,75A
2-. 7V - 0.4A
3-. 7V - 0.4A

(Todo en valores eficaces)

La idea es juntar el 1 y el 2 para obtener 25V. La duda que se me plantea es que al unir dichos secundarios, que corriente máxima me proporcionará ese nuevo secundario?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola.
Cuando la unión es en serie se debe considerar la menor corriente, en tu caso será de 0.4A.
Imagino que sabes como conectarlos en la fase correcta, por sino, te dará la diferencia de voltajes y no la suma.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## laprast (Dic 17, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias elaficionado. He unido bien los secundarios dandome efectivamente 25V.
Lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente:
Si realizamos la suma de potencias en esos dos secundarios antes de hacer la union, nos daria: 18 * 0,75 + 7 * 0,4 = 16,3W
A la hora de realizar el empalme, tendriamos un secundario de 25v. Entonces si la potencia se mantiene constante, 16,3 / 25 = 0.652 A
Eso es lo que creo yo. ¿Que opinais?
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## psicodelico (Dic 17, 2008)

Laprast… es que para el caso que nos compete, no es una cuestión de potencia con el criterio que nos dice cuanta corriente puede entregar el transformador, el asunto es constructivo, facil mirá, la sección de los bobinados que son recorridos por la corriente de  0,4A es menor que la sección del alambre que entrega 0,75A Y en los transformadores cuando la potencia no es el limitante en cuanto a la corriente que pueden entregar, lo es la sección de los alambres con los que están bobinados, o sea que si usas el criterio que estas planteando sobrecargas los alambres con exceso de corriente, que podruce calentamiento y tarde o temprano un fallo en la aislación y la destrucción del transformador.

Esos transformadores pequeños se calculan con unos 2A/mm² a  3A/mm² (cuando son de mala calidad) si te pasas de esos valores el transformador ¡CALIENTA!, ¿se entendio?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola.
Como ya te han dicho es cuestión de diseño, un secundario trabaja com 0.4A y el otro con más corriente, como estos están en serie por ambor pasa la misma corriente, si extraes una corriente mayor 0.4A, el secundario que está diseñado para funcionar con 0.4A estará trabajando con sobre carga lo que a la larga o la corta, lo terminará destruyendo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## laprast (Dic 18, 2008)

Todo aclarado chicos 
No obstante, ¿como sabeis qué sección tienen los bobinados del secundario? ¿No puede darse el caso de que ese secuandario tenga la misma seccion que las demas y simplemente dé menos corriente porque tiene menos espiras? El transformador está encapsulado y no se ve nada dentro. De todas maneras todo lo que decís  tiene toda su logica.
Gracias por las aclaraciones


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola,
tengo una duda respecto a los transformadores.

Hasta ahora he utilizado transformadores con 1 secundario.
Ahora tengo que usar uno con 2 secundarios, 12-0-12 por ejemplo. En la carcasa del transformador pone 220V 2x12V 24VA
Como debo interpretar esto? que cada secundario puede dar 12V y 2A o que cada secundario puede dar 12V y 1A?

en otros transformadores simplemente pone 2x12 1A por ejemplo. Significa 1 A por secundario o en total?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> .....Ahora tengo que usar uno con 2 secundarios, 12-0-12 por ejemplo. En la carcasa del transformador pone 220V 2x12V *24VA*
> Como debo interpretar esto? que cada secundario puede dar 12V y 2A o que cada secundario puede dar 12V y 1A?
> 
> en otros transformadores simplemente pone 2x12 1A por ejemplo. Significa 1 A por secundario o en total?


Saca las cuentas:

Si fueran 2 secundarios de 12VCA y 2A de capacidad de corriente C/U serian: 2 * 12VCA * 2A = *48W*
Pero
Si fueran 2 secundarios de 12VCA y 1A de capacidad de corriente C/U serían: 2 * 12VCA * 1A = *24W*


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 24, 2009)

Aclarado, gracias.

Otra cosa que aunque deberia ser basica no entiendo es, si quiero sacar voltajes de -5V usaria el 7905. Pero como se conecta. Detras de un rectificador y el 7905 limita e invierte la senal? he buscado en el foro pero no veo ningun enlace a un circuito asi.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 24, 2009)

Despues de rectificar y filtrar onda senoidal, la entrada del 7905 va conectada a el negativo del condensador (-v), el punto de referencia o tierra seria el positivo o +v y la salida de -5v seria la salida del regulador, para mas información aqui esta el datashett

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM7905.pdf


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 24, 2009)

el problema es que el negativo del condensador es tierra ya.

Os mando el esquema de mi circuito.

Mi problema es que tras planificar la fuente de  alimentacion, me di cuenta de que era bastante simplista. Es decir, no da voltajes negativos (por ejemplo para poder alimentar un amplificador con +-5V)  asi que me he propuesto ampliarla antes de soldarla, porque no creo que luego sea posible.

Sacar los 30V regulados y unos 5 o 12... fijos lo entiendo.

Pero para sacar los -5 o -12...... NO

Despues de mirar en el foro y en internet estoy pensando  que no se puede, y tal vez tengo que usar dos transformadores, o alguna configuracion *rara* de un transformador con varios secundarios o varios tipos de voltaje (aunque no se como ni por que?)


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 24, 2009)

creo que he encontrado algo en el foro que resuelve mis dudas.

Por desgracia el tener una fuente sin derivacion al centro hace que sea bastante mas dificil tener reguladores negativos. Es decir, que me tocara conseguir otro transformador con 3 salidas para poder montar algo que sirva. 

Usare el circuito en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about561.html y le pondre un 7805 y 7905 en paralelo con la entrada del 317 para tener salidas fijas tambien.


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 24, 2009)

yo tengo una duda:
como hago saber el amperaje de un transformador
(disculpen si lo escribi en el lugar incorrecto)


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 24, 2009)

aqui hablan de ello:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13903.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo una duda:
> como hago saber el amperaje de un transformador
> (disculpen si lo escribi en el lugar incorrecto)



Si usaras el buscador del foro encontrarías este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157369/ que te dá toda la respuesta que estas necesitando.

Saludos!


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 23, 2009)

saludos!

ya se que ya se ha preguntado unas cuantas veces sobre este mismo tema pero leyendo los otros post no he podido aclarar mi duda, y estaria muy agradecido de ustedes si me ayudaran   

necesito una fuente de 24VCC /2A

con un transformador de +/-12 se podria conseguir los 24V rectificados tomando los dos extremos del secundario del transformador? necesito como minimo 20V ya que mi circuito aguanta entre 20 y 64V (amplificador con LM1876)

y mi duda es que si al rectificar esos +/-12V ¿qué voltaje de corriente continua obtendria a la salida? 

24V no?

es que los transformadores no son muy baratitos y si voy a comprarme uno me gustaria sacarle provecho y no que quede ahi tirado ocupando espacio


----------



## mabauti (Mar 23, 2009)

si tienes un voltaje entre los extremos de 24VAC, al rectificarlo de onda completa y filtrarlo tendrias aproximadamente 33VDC


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2009)

chilenick_16 dijo:
			
		

> ...necesito como minimo 20V ya que mi circuito aguanta entre 20 y 64V (amplificador con LM1876...



Edit:
Veo que encontraste el voltaje en el datasheet. Bien por tí.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

Para hacerlo fácil:
Se multiplica la tensión alterna de salida del transformador por 1.41 y al resultado se le restan 2 voltios. Así que en tu caso: Vo = 24V * 1.41 - 2V = 32V

Esos 32V es la tensión de salida de tu fuente rectificada y filtrada, o sea...tenes 32V en corriente contínua.

Saludos!


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 23, 2009)

pero si te dije gracias antes de crear este post!   

revisalo y veras  ops:


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 23, 2009)

GRACIAS a todos por responder tan rapido =D

y ahora la siguiente duda es:

hay reguladores de voltaje de 32V para eliminar el rizado de la señal despues del filtrado con los condensadores?

de que valor deben ser los condensadores a la salida?

que modelo de diodo aguanta 30V y 2A sin quemarse?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2009)

Lo había chequeado cuando leí este y no estaba. El mensaje entró 5 minutos después de que posteaste este tema.
Perdón, ya edité el mensaje.


En lo de los reguladores... No hace falta usarlos en este tipo de fuentes. Es más, si hacés la misma cuenta que te plantea EZavalla con tu transformador de 19Vac verás que también llegás al voltaje deseado. Sólo usá unos buenos condensadores para que no haya mucho ripple y no va a caer por debajo de los 20V que necesitás. Ya con 2200uf te va a andar bastante bien...



Saludos


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 23, 2009)

gracias cachito!

me has salvado la vida, antes por lo del voltaje y ahora con esto =D

te pongo un 10   

mmmm perdon por ser tan pregunton  ops:  perooo... 

... que modelos de diodos me servirian para este circuito?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

chilenick_16 dijo:
			
		

> ... que modelos de diodos me servirian para este circuito?



Casi cualquiera que soporte el requerimiento de corriente, pero mejor comprá un puente rectificador integrado de 6A (u 8A), que con filtro capacitivo te va a permitir sacar 4.8A (o 6.4A) sin mucho sobresalto y te va a salir mas barato que comprar los diodos y conectarlos vos.

Saludos!


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 23, 2009)

Entendido 

una vez mas gracias!


----------



## flamenco25 (Mar 25, 2009)

tengo  un transformador   hay  les  mando el  esquema,  me puesto a  medirle   las  tensiónes,y solo   me  salen   220v
donde esta señalados,  en  los  otros  hilos   no  me  sale  tension,e puesto el  polimerto en  maza   y tocando hilo  por  hilo
no  meda  nada,  haber si  me podeis   alarar  este  lio.  saludos  para  todos


----------



## Pablo Rampa (Mar 26, 2009)

La masa(núcleo) está aislada de los hilos, por lo tanto no te da ningún voltaje. Tienes que medir entre hilos. Aparentemente los que tienen la misma letra son los extremos de una bobina y la derivación o tap central es una letra sola diferente.
   Por ejemplo: entre R y R mides un voltaje; si mides entre cualquier R y V encontrarás la mitad del voltaje anterior, porque V es el tap central  y las R son los extremos.   
   Lo mismo para los hilos M-N-M.
   Es bueno que antes de medir voltajes, midas continuidad pero con el transformador desenergizado porsupuesto.


----------



## istikis (May 12, 2009)

encontre un rep de dvd en desuso y le quite el transformador este tiene en un extremo que va a los 220v ose ael primario y en el secundario salen 7 cables de colores 2 naranjas, 2 amarillos, 1 blanco y dos azules (el blanco entre los azules). mi duda es que no me he atrevido a medirlo con el tester ya que no se cual es el tierra o masa lo que si hice fue medir continuidad entre los cables del secundario y entre los amarillos hay continuidad y entre el resto igual.... seran los amarillos los tierra? ni idea haber si alguien me echa un mano

saludos

*Edito:* tambien tengo la placa de la fuente y como alimenta un lector de dvd tiene una saluda de 12vcd otra de 5vcd y otra de -16vdc y haber si se le puede aumentar el voltage pera conectar algun amplificar de potencia.


----------



## Mandrake (May 12, 2009)

istikis dijo:
			
		

> . . . tambien tengo la placa de la fuente . . .



Antes de haber desconectado el transformador de la placa, debiste hacer un diagrama esquematico de la fuente; ademas, anotar los valores de voltaje que el transformador entregaba a cada punto de la placa; con toda esa información, seria mas facil ayudarte con la solucion.

Suerte para la proxima.


----------



## diegolade (May 12, 2009)

mande una foto


----------



## marioxcc (May 12, 2009)

Puede que el de 5 V sea el naranja, el de 12 el amarillo y el de -16 pues el azul que es el que queda.
Las fuentes ATX llevan 5V en el naranja y 12V en el amarillo (fuente "ATX12V Power Supply Design Guide Version 2.2", sección 4.5.1: "ATX Main Power Connector")


----------



## istikis (May 13, 2009)

Aquí les dejo las fotos del transformador conectado y fuera de la placa, espero sea de utilidad, si se precisan mas fotos no duden en decirlo, 

Gracias

este es el album o galería de fotos:
http://img410.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=placadvd.jpg

y aquí las fotos directas

http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placadvd.jpg




http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placadvd1.jpg




http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placadvd2.jpg




http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placadvd3.jpg




http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placadvd4.jpg




http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placadvd5.jpg




http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placadvd6.jpg




y esas serían principalmente....

saludos


----------



## tiotal (May 13, 2009)

A ver : con el polimetro en Ohmios  habrán tres cables que darán continuidad serán el primario O- 125 -220 si el dvd era para europa y/o españa.Los otros cables tendrán continuidad dos a dos  que serán un devanado de 12 y otro de cinco  o similar.Podría ser  que fuera todo un debanado para sacar 15- 12 y 5 o similar- no lo creo- Si estoy en lo cierto el devanado de mas resistencia del primario es 220.El secundario será menor resistencia el de menos voltaje(menos espiras). El hilo del secundario se ve gordito pero habría que poner una resistencia de bajo valor conocida para ver si soporta la corriente que hayamos calculado.Tambien podemos coger dos debanados al azar y alimentarlos con corriente alterna(6.3) y ver la tensión en los otros devanados con lo que sabremos la relación de transformadorrmación  y podemos deducir el resto - Ojo al tocar con los dedos mejor usar pinzas-


----------



## istikis (May 21, 2009)

Perdon, no logro entender claramente los pasos a seguir....creo que sabiendo cual es algun tierra quedo bien pa medir pero no sep aun estoy en las mismas.

1 saludo


----------



## tiotal (May 22, 2009)

Lo mas probable es que blanco y dos azules sean un devanado con toma media. Los amarillos otro devanado Secundario y los naranjas el primario o viceversa. Entiendo que el transformador es de un primario solo de 230v. La forma de saber cual es el primario es el debanado que te dará mas resistencia en ohmios. entiendo que habra dos secundarios  uno con toma media (tres hilos) y otro. Todos ellos tienen menos resistencia que el primario. Es mi suposición que el devanado con toma media lo usaban para sacar +12 y - 16 siendo la toma media la masa(probablemente el blanco) los dos hilos que quedan serían la toma de +5.
De ser así, habria que ver cuanta intensidad da cada uno de los devanados. Esto se puede comprobar poniendo una carga cada vez mayor(mas corriente) y viendo si la tensión (CA) cae -  Si  la quieres usar para una etapa de potencia tendras que saber la V y la I que necesitas.

"La tierra" - de secundario  es  habitualmente el negativo comun. Siguiendo con mi suposición esa fuente tiraba a masa el cable blanco y rectificaba un positivo para los doce y un negativo para los -16. por otra parte rectificaría para sacar los 5  poniendo el negativo - a masa-  Esto sería un montaje clasico o convencional.
Salvo que la etapa de potencia  no sea - excesiva - es mi opinion que el transformador ese no sirve


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2009)

La conexión a 220Vac son los cables rojo y blanco que están del otro lado del transformador.



Conectale los 220Vac ahí y con el tester puesto para medir voltaje de alterna de 20 volts o más , vas midiendo los pares amarillos , los naranjas y los celestes con el blanco , anotalo y contanos!

Te conviene meterle unos alambrecitos pelados en la fichita , así te es más facil medir   

Suerte!


----------



## istikis (May 22, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> La conexión a 220Vac son los cables rojo y blanco que están del otro lado del transformador.
> 
> Conectale los 220Vac ahí y con el tester puesto para medir voltaje de alterna de 20 volts o más , vas midiendo los pares amarillos , los naranjas y los celestes con el blanco , anotalo y contanos!
> 
> ...



Gracias Master!

saludex!


----------



## istikis (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola, ya tengo las mediciones!...medí de la siguiente manera:

Naranjo - Naranjo= 16 volts AC
Amarillo - Amarillo= 4,4 volts AC
Blanco - Azul 1= 13,2 volts AC
Blanco - Azul 2= 13,2 volts AC


Bueno esas serían las mediciones ahora, con este transformador haber si me pueden orientar con una fuente de alimentación y un amplificador de potencia que le valga a dicha fuente.

gracias por la ayuda y haber si nuevamente me hechan una mano

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2009)

Bién Istikis.   

La fuente ya la tenés armada , es esa plaqueta a la que va conectado el transformador , también podés armar la tuya reutilizando esos componentes.

Necesitamos saber la potencia del transformador , la manera más sencilla sería leer la chapita de detrás del DVD . . . si todavía lo tenés. Fijate y contanos.

Saludos!


----------



## istikis (Jun 7, 2009)

bueno ya he revisado y pone dvd bla bla bla....... ~230 volts - 50 hz - 25w


asi que imagino que sera de 25w ahora será muy poco esto?

a ver que dice master


salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2009)

Si , es el límite de ese transformador   . Poco para un amplificador , sin embargo pondría esa fuente en una caja para usarla para probar proyectos   .


----------



## istikis (Jun 8, 2009)

y en el caso de no tener la información de la potencia cual es el metodo para averiguarlo? tengo unos transformadores de distintos tamaños que son de 125 a 220 volts en una de esas alguno de estos me vale para hacer alguna fuente +/-45 o 55 volts....otra cosa es que tengo unos parlantes que no tiene identificacion como hago tambien pa saber de que potencia son? tengo dos de 4Ω y dos de 8Ω.....

saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2009)

La Potencia de un transformador la calculás en base a la sección del nucleo , la calidad de las chapas , la frecuencia de funcionamiento , etc. etc. etc.

Pero un cálculo sencillo lo obtenés con:

P = ( sección / 1,1 )²

La sección es el producto del ancho por el grosor del núcleo donde está hecho el bobinado.

Aquí te dejo un calculador de transformadores sencillito:

http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf

En cuanto a los parlantes , una buena manera de ESTIMAR la potencia de un parlante es en base al diámetro del imán.

Fijate los parlantes en vidriera que tengan una "unidad motriz" (imán y demás) similares al tuyo y listo   . 

Cuando te pongas canchero , la sacás con solo mirarlos por detrás.

Ésto es válido para parlantes de hasta 100 Wrms , para mayores potencias no te lo recomiendo. 

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2009)

istikis dijo:
			
		

> y en el caso de no tener la información de la potencia cual es el metodo para averiguarlo?



Acá está como calcular la potencia en base a las dimensiones del núcleo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29466.html

Saludos!


----------



## blackhawk (Ago 10, 2009)

hola que tal como estan todos yo soy javier y soy nuevo en este foro... quieria hacer una pregunta la cual me parece un poco estupida pero alla les va............ si yo tengo una transformador cuya salida sea de 60 voltios en 25 amperios y decido sacar una derivacion central, el transformadorr quedaria como 30 - 0 - 30 voltios pero como quedaria la corriente ? se divide? de extremo a extremo se que tengo los 25A pero de 30 a 0 cuanto? gracias espero su respuesta que Dios les bendiga a todos. ah ademas he realizado calculos para construir el transformador ya mencionado para un amplificador  pero he tenido algunas dudas porque hay muchas formulas. bueno chao gracias


----------



## foso (Ago 10, 2009)

la corriente es la misma . 25 A para cada bobina.

chau surte


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 10, 2009)

La potencia del núcleo se mantiene constante, 1500W.
Si usas las bobinas simultáneamente, con puente completo, son 30v 25A 750W y -30v 25A 750W
Si usas las bobinas alternadamente, con 2 diodos, tendrías 30v 50A 1500W, limitado por el calibre del alambre del bobinado. Con mucha suerte 30A.


----------



## blackhawk (Ago 12, 2009)

muchas gracias por la ayuda hermano que Dios les bendiga


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 12, 2009)

Ahh, me olvidaba: Si al hacer la derivación central te quedan 2 bobinas independientes, conectándolas en paralelo tenes tus preciados 50A. Lo mismo si bobinas todo de vuelta con doble hilo.


----------



## papaver (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola genios de la electronica y demás. Soy un aficionado a construir sintetizadores DIY pero mis conocimientos en electronica son muy básicos. Me limito a seguir instucciones pero hasta hoy no he tenido ninguna duda que me haya hecho pararme en seco. Ahí va:

Estoy construiendo la siguiente fuente de alimentación: 

http://www.musicfromouterspace.com/analogsynth/POWERSUPPLY2009/POWERSUPPLY2009.php

Es una fuente regulable de 1.5A de + / - 9V a +/- 15V. El tema es que segun el esquema es necesario un transformador con  un secundario entre 24 y 26 VAC "center tap". Entiendo que esto es un transformador 25-0-25. Es así? O es uno 12,5-0-12,5? De todos modos estoy haciendo "la lista de la compra" en Farnell y no he enctrado ninguna referencia a "Center Tap". Lo que si he encontrado es uno Toroidal con dos secundarios de 0-24 y 0-24 ( http://es.farnell.com/multicomp/mcfe080-25/transformador-80va-2-x-25v/dp/9531840 ). Si uno los "0" y los sueldo en el "CT" de la PCB, es lo mismo que un center tap???

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola Papaver, y bienvenido al foro.

Un transformador con "Center Tap" es un transformador con "Toma Central" o "Punto medio".

Si es de 24V con punto medio (center tap), será de 12+12V o 12V-0-12V.

Saludos


----------



## papaver (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola Cacho,

gracias por la respuesta! Entonces estava equivocado. En este caso si uso un transformador con un secundario de 0-12 y 0-12 y sueldo los "0" donde iria el punto medio en la PCB es lo mismo, no?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2009)

Si tenés dos bobinados de 12V en el secundario, tenés que unir el final del primero con el inicio del segundo. Los ponés en serie y tenés 24V entre extremos y 12V entre la unión y cualquiera de las otras dos salidas.

Si conectás los dos inicios entre sí, tenés 12V en cada punta con respecto a la unión, pero 0V entre las puntas (están en fase).

Lo que vos querés es hacer lo primero.

Saludos


----------



## papaver (Sep 30, 2009)

Grácias! Voy a ello.


----------



## papaver (Oct 6, 2009)

Bien,

gracisa por la información. La fuente está montada y funciona perfectamente.

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 6, 2009)

De nada, y felicidades por tu nueva fuente.


Saludos


----------



## DANYS (Oct 26, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una duda con un transformador.. tengo una planta de carro de unos 1000 vatios y por supuesto funciona con 12 voltios entonces necesito como unos 80 amperes.. si es posible eso.. ya que tengo entendido que es proporcional y pense que 12 voltios pueden dar solo 12 amperes con una resistencia de un ohnio.. espero me aclaren la duda.. gracias de ante mano..


----------



## DANYS (Oct 26, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una duda con un transformador.. tengo una planta de carro de unos 1000 vatios y por supuesto funciona con 12 voltios entonces necesito como unos 80 amperes.. si es posible eso.. ya que tengo entendido que es proporcional y pense que 12 voltios pueden dar solo 12 amperes con una resistencia de un ohnio.. espero me aclaren la duda.. gracias de ante mano..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 26, 2009)

> pense que 12 voltios pueden dar solo 12 amperes con una resistencia de un ohnio.. espero me aclaren la duda.. gracias de ante mano..


 
Por favor, explícate mejor

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 26, 2009)

> pense que 12 voltios pueden dar solo 12 amperes con una resistencia de un ohnio.. espero me aclaren la duda.. gracias de ante mano..


 
Por favor, explícate mejor

saludos


----------



## anx (Oct 28, 2009)

con una bateria de coche puede funcionar. Hay de 90A o asi a 12v


----------



## anx (Oct 28, 2009)

con una bateria de coche puede funcionar. Hay de 90A o asi a 12v


----------



## Stunt21 (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola compañeros!

Este es mi primer mensaje, me presento brevemente: mi nombre es Kike, estudio ingeniería electrónica (no se llama así pero viene siendo eso) en una universidad de Madrid, España.
Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo aquí para disipar mis dudas de las cosas que no vemos en clase (están algo más centradas en electrónica de comunicaciones aunque veamos de todo un poco), este foro es increíble para encontrar algunas respuestas...

*Mi duda:*

He encontrado un transformador viejo, de tamaño mediano (los devanados miden unos 5·5·8cm), y tiene unos terminales que no sé muy bien a qué asociar. Los terminales están en una chapita que tiene en la parte superior, los copio tal y como vienen:

* A,      P,     B,   127,   220

125,   110,   90,   70,     S*

(Cada elemento separado por coma es un terminal independiente, no tienen relación los de arriba con los de abajo)
Si puedo subiré una foto mañana, pero a ver si mientras alguno de los genios de la electrónica antigua que hay por aquí puede echarme algo de luz al asunto 

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2009)

Si quieres primero te vas aquí y miras como se comprueba que este sano.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/

Y luego te vas aquí y miras que características aproximadas tiene:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/

¿ "A" tiene continuidad con "P", "B", "127" y "220" ?
¿ "125" tiene continuidad con "110", "90", "70" y "S" ?


----------



## Stunt21 (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo.

Gracias por la información.
Normalmente tengo que diseñar transformadores para lo que estudio por lo que algo de teoría sé (no mucho...), pero ahora no tengo ningún insturmental con el que poder medir este pisapapeles (si adjunto una foto ya verás la forma, jeje) sin experimentar algo como tu apodo, por lo que me esperaré a mañana y le haré medidas. 
Las que me propones son algunas de las que pretendía hacer, no obstante gracias por la idea. 

Siempre tiendo a solucionar los problemas por mí mismo, pero me decidí a escribir el mensaje por si alguien directamente conocía la función de los terminales "extraños". Por tanto, lo siento si mi mensaje te ha molestado (el tono en el que escribes tu contestación parece un poco seco...)

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2009)

Stunt21 dijo:
			
		

> ......Siempre tiendo a solucionar los problemas por mí mismo, pero me decidí a escribir el mensaje por si alguien directamente conocía la función de los terminales "extraños". Por tanto, lo siento si mi mensaje te ha molestado (el tono en el que escribes tu contestación parece un poco seco...)
> 
> Un saludo!


¿ Y por que habría de molestarme ?.
Hiciste una presentación de la consulta "Correctísima" y los únicos datos que faltarían son los que te comente.


> ....tu contestación parece un poco seco...


Tal vez.
Estoy un poco cansado, pero de ninguna manera es algo personal contigo o tu mensaje.

Saludos y a tus órdenes.


----------



## Stunt21 (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola de nuevo Fogonazo.

Gracias por aclarar, lo dije sólo para asegurarme de que no había hecho nada mal...  Es normal que cuando estamos cansados hablemos un poco más "sosos".

Ya tengo el transformador al lado del multímetro, he hecho las siguientes medidas:

Los terminales de la fila *125,110,90,70,S* tienen continuidad entre sí, y no la tienen con los de la fila de arriba. Además, si tomo el *S* como si fuese un cero y mido a partir de él, la resistencia va aumentando proporcionalmente según voy midiendo en los siguientes terminales. La resistencia más alta (de *S* a *125*) es de unos 23Ohm.

En la fila *A,P,B,127,220* ocurre algo diferente, si mido de *A* a *P* y de *A* a *B*, la resistencia crece pero sólo un poco, siendo de *A* a *B* de unos 3Ohm. De *A* a *127* mido unos 21Ohm, y de *A* a *220* mido unos 50Ohm.

Por tanto, imagino que esta última fila será el primario y la de las tensiones más bajas el secundario.

Los trafos con los que suelo trabajar son electrónicos, no eléctricos, así que no sé si los valores son normales, así que ahora cuando mi madre se entretenga enchufaré a la red *A* y *220*, a ver si explota o resulta que es capaz de darme algo de corriente.

Muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

Me parece que lo que tienes es un transformador "Internacionalizado", con la posibilidad de ser alimentado con 110, 115, 120, 220 y 240Vca, seguramente en su momento formo parte de alguna máquina o equipo.
El secundario me llama la atención, porque se parece demasiado al primario.
A primera vista parece un transformador aislador de línea.

Habría que conectarlo y verificar que tensiones "Salen"

Saludos


----------



## Stunt21 (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola de nuevo!

Finalmente conecté a la red los terminales A y 220, obteniendo unas tensiones...Bueno, similares a las que se marcan en el secundario (en un terminal eran +10, en otro +20...).

Realmente me interesaba saber si los terminales extraños serían algo para válvulas, pero al medir que la resistencia entre ellos era tan baja, era imposible que uno diese baja y otro alta...Y menos si están en lo que creo que es el primario, puesto que parece que son el bobinado más fino, jeje.

Imagino que lo desarmaré y lo rebobinaré para hacerme algo.

Muchas gracias!!

Kike.


----------



## danith72 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola a todo el mundo!!Lo primero graciass. Lo segundo es que me surge una duda sobre un transformador que eleva 12V a 220V (AC). Cuando pongo el polímetro entre los dos cables de salida del transformador me sale 220V, pero si coloco el polímetro entre uno de los cables y masa (que no es más que una chapa metálica) me aparece 110V.

Como puedo conseguir que entre uno de los cables y masa salga 220V. ¿Se puede?¿Necesitaría que el transformador tuviese toma central?

Es una duda muy tonta pero, tengo la duda. Graciaaas!!!!!
Saludoooooooooosssss y buen dia


----------



## ibdali (Feb 24, 2010)

la chapa es conexíon a tierra, no la puedes usar, tines que usar los cables de salida del transformador.


----------



## danith72 (Feb 24, 2010)

¿Como utilizo los cables para que midiendo desde la toma de tierra hasta uno se los cables del transformador me de 220V?¿Se puede? ¿Dependería del transformador?


----------



## ibdali (Feb 24, 2010)

por tu respuesta veo que no estas mucho en el tema..................

a que te referís como toma a tierra??

para obtener 220v ac en la salida tienes que usar los dos cables, no hay otra forma.

Si te referis a el tercer cable de la instalacíon electrica, el cual es de seguridad, NO LO PUEDES USAR..............

no entiendo para que quieres usar otro cable........................

mejor comenta lo que quieres hacer.........


----------



## danith72 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya me has resuelto la duda. Solo queria sabes si para generar los 220V (AC) era necesario forzosamente los dos cables. La duda me surgio porque existen circuitos donde el devanado secundario esta dividio en dos para disponer así de dos voltajes secundarios. La división del devanado secundario se llama toma central (esta es tierra).

Saludoooooooooo

PD. Siento la ignorancia, ejejejej pero como soy novato me la puedo permitir hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2010)

No siempre se refiere la toma central a tierra , podría tomarse también un extremo . . .  dependerá del circuito


----------



## danith72 (Feb 24, 2010)

¿Me lo podrías especificar mejor DOSMETROS? ¿Me muestras algún ejemplo? En algunos circuitos me aparece como toma de tierra. Graciassssssss


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2010)

danith72 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Me lo podrías especificar mejor DOSMETROS? ¿Me muestras algún ejemplo? En algunos circuitos me aparece como toma de tierra. Graciassssssss


Veamos, supongamos que necesitas 2 tensiones (+30Vcc y +15Vcc) de alimentación y tienes un transformador de 12-0-12Vca.
Conectas a GND el extremo de una de las ramas de 12V.
En lo es el punto medio tienes 12Vca respecto de GND, si lo rectificas y filtras consigues (Aprox.) los 15Vcc que necesitabas.
El extremo sobrante de la otra rama de 12Vca posee 24Vca respecto de GND, lo rectificas y filtras y consigues (Aprox.) tu otra tensión de 30Vcc.

En este caso empleaste el punto medio del transformador como salida de 12Vca


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola.

Como dijo DOSMETROS, no siempres es tierra, por ejemplo, si tienes un transformado de de dos secundarios se 12V cada uno, con un terminal común (el central). Puedes usar como tierra uno de los terminales (no el central) del transformador, y tendrías dos fuentes una de 12V y otra de 24V.

Chao.
elaficioado.


----------



## danith72 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya entiendo. Entonces si por ejemplo yo elijo un transformador con toma central a la salida del devanado secundario y quiero que la salida sea de 240V o bien de 120V tengo que hacer las siguientes conexiones:

Supongamos 3 terminales del transformador: 
- Terminal 1
- Terminal 2
- Toma central

Utilizando como tierra uno de los terminales del transformador (que no sea el de la toma central, como ha dicho elaficionado) por ejemplo; terminal 2. Entonces:

240V
-----
Conectaría entre Terminal 1 y Terminal 2(que esta a tierra)

120V
-----
Conectaría entre Terminal 1 y la toma central.

Esto es correcto?? Muchas gracias


----------



## mikeltb (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola,

espero me podáis ayudar con esta duda, soy principiante por lo que mis preguntas o son faciles o bien no tienen sentido .

Al grano:

Quiero hacer un circuito de la web de Pablin:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/audio220/index.htm

Quisiera que los circuitos impresos no me ocupara mucho espacio por lo que he visto que hay unos transformadores que son "encapsulados". 

Tengo entendido a traves de otra web en el que unos universitarios lo han hecho como proyecto que el transformador sería de 100 mA y 12V+12V.

Podría poner un transformador encapsulado para esto ?, en caso de poder poner uno de estos, ¿ de que valores sería ya que los que he visto son en VA ?.

Para calcular los VA yo aplico que P=V*I pero no se si esto es correcto.

Un saludo y encantado de aprender con vosotros.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 19, 2010)

Estás buscando un transformador de FI (bueno, dos transformadores en realidad: Uno para el emisor y otro para el receptor).

Por acá podés ver algo similar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/transformador-fi-24402/#post200545
Y dale una leída a la página que está posteada en el quinto post 

Saludos


----------



## mikeltb (Abr 19, 2010)

Gracias Cacho, 
no me refería al transformador de FI, si no al de alimentación.
En cuantoal transformador de frecuencia intermedia los encontré gracias a esta comunidad, ya los he encargado ( desde Alemania ).
De todos modos agradezco enormemente tu ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 19, 2010)

Ahhhh, vos hablabas de la alimentación...

Usá casi cualquier cosa, que el consumo de ese circuito es una nada. Buscá el modelo que más te guste y cuadre en tus planes (que entregue 12 o 15V) y de la corriente no te hagas mucho drama. Con 100/200mA ya te alcanza.
Inclusive podés usar unos que vienen para soldar directamente sobre el circuito impreso.

Consultá por donde vivas qué trafos se consiguen y elegí el que quieras (y acordate de que vas a necesitar dos...)

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola Mikel,

Para el cálculo de las potencias del trafo utiliza los cálculos que facilitan los de Sowter en su web: http://www.sowter.co.uk/rectifier-transformer-calculation.htm

Ten en cuenta que en los trafos pequeños la regulación es muy grande y hay que sobredimensionar más que en los grandes.


----------



## mikeltb (Abr 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Siguiendo lo que dice Luismc, en el caso del circuito estariamos hablando de un rectificador de tipo FULL WAVE. Corregirme si me equivoco con los cálculos.

Los calculos del transformador que me salen es:

el circuito necesita 100mA y 12V de continua

Pac = Pdc x 1.41 
Pac= ( 12 * 0,1 ) * 1.41
Pac = 1,2 * 1.41
Pac=1,69 VA

Como dice ezaballa en uno de los post de esta seccion de FA:

_- La potencia disponible es solo el 80% de la aparente por el rendimiento de estos transformadores "pequeños".

 - La corriente real disponible puede ser hasta un 15% mayor que la calculada, por que la Vs se mide en vacío (sin carga) y suele ser entre un 5% a un 15% mayor que la tensión a plena carga.
_



¿ me valdría con un transformador de 2,8 VA,me paso o incluso me quedo corto ?

en micropik he encontrado este: Transformador 12V 2,8VA
http://www.micropik.com/pag_pasivos_transformadores_encapsulados.htm


Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 21, 2010)

Con 12V/2VA ya estás bien, con 2,8VA, mejor.

De todas formas, la diferencia de precio es una nada, así que apuntaría al de 2,8VA (más que son del mismo tamaño que los de 2VA de la página).

Saludos


----------



## mikeltb (Abr 22, 2010)

Ok, gracias. Entonces me pillo el de 2,8 VA.

La verdad es que gracias a esta comunidad y sin tener conocimientos como es mi caso, se evita dar pasos en falso a la hora de hacer un proyecto.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 22, 2010)

De nada.

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 29, 2010)

buenas foreros, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y tengo una duda elemental sobre transformadores; si tengo un transformador que tiene 2 cables de entrada y 2 de salida, se le puede poner un tercer cable que vaya de la tercera patita del enchufe de la pared al circuito para que sea tierra, y los 2 cables que salen del transformador pasarlos por un puente rectificador de 4 diodos para sacar V+ y V- ?

adjunto una imagen para que quede claro y de paso aclaro: la imagen es un "copiar, pegar y dibujar" que hice con imagenes de internet, ignoremos que tiene 3 entradas (supongamos que son 2) e ignoremos tambien que dice "0v, 125v y 220v"

es posible lo de la imagen? o estoy diciendo cualquier cosa?


----------



## jimmydummie (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola julienalexander,es posible lo de la imagen solo que en lugar de V+ y V-,tendrías V+ y 0.
Para obtener V+ y V- necesitas un transformador con punto medio. ej: 15v-0-15v. O sea el trafo tiene 2 cables de entrada y 3 de salida. En este caso el tercer cable,el de tierra, va al 0 del transformador. Espero haberte ayudado.


saludos.


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 30, 2010)

te entendi solo a medias... la verdad no tengo idea de como son los transformadores de punto medio, son acaso 2 secundarios iguales? si es asi, a donde irian a parar los otros extremos de las bobinas? y el punto medio/tierra a donde va a parar adentro del transformador? 

agradeciria muchisimo que me explicaran el funcionamiento del transformador de punto medio, no encontre nada del funcionamiento en el foro, solo como conectarlo y rectificarlo+filtrarlo

gracias jimmydummie, se agradece la pronta respuesta y la buena onda


----------



## Electronec (Abr 30, 2010)

julienalexdander, la pueste a tierra se hace conectándo directamente el chasis o cuerpo del trafo al cable de tierra del enchufe.

Referente al funcionamiento del transformador, busca bién en el Foro porque si biene.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2010)

jimmydummie dijo:
			
		

> Para obtener V+ y V- necesitas un transformador con punto medio. ej: 15v-0-15v. O sea el trafo tiene 2 cables de entrada y 3 de salida.


O hacer un doblador de tensión, pero el ripple crece, así que hace falta un buen banco de condensadores.

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 30, 2010)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> julienalexdander, la pueste a tierra se hace conectándo directamente el chasis o cuerpo del trafo al cable de tierra del enchufe.
> Saludos.




claro, la duda es como esta formado el transformador por dentro (completo), busque en el foro (hace 4 horas estoy buscando) y no hay ni uno solo que explique como esta compuesto, y por deduccion, como hacerse uno; busque en internet, baje mil archivos de estudios y apuntes sobre trafos de punto medio y nada de la carcasa para adentro, todo refiere a como conectarlo, como saber si es de punto medio, si midiendo las salidas tenes v+, v- y 2v, etc.

me resulta raro no encontrar nada, casi siempre las cosas raras y obviamente no tan raras aparecen "al toque" (rapìdo)...

estoy desconcertado 

si alguien sabe como estan hechos estos transformadores por favor que lo exponga asi todos podemos compartir el conocimiento de los trafos de punto medio y asi fundar muchas academias de transformadores de punto medio (?)

los esquemas (no esquematicos sino dibujos de ejemplo) ayudan mucho y ademas: 
dibujitos = amigables para todos 
(maestra: es necesario que te haga un diagrama, nene?; nene (mirando lastimosamente con cara de perro atropellado): porfa...!)

bueno gracias, si alguien sabe, ya sabe: comparta el conocimiento


----------



## Nimer (Abr 30, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:
			
		

> si alguien sabe como estan hechos estos transformadores por favor que lo exponga asi todos podemos compartir el conocimiento de los trafos de punto medio y asi fundar muchas academias de transformadores de punto medio (?)



Es como un transformador simple, pero que en vez de un bobinado directo, tiene un bobinado con una salida central, y es simétrico en sus laterales.

Se hace el bobinado primario igual que los transformadores simples. Y el secundario está construido, suponiendo una vuelta por volt, de la siguiente manera:

En un transformador de 12 + 12 (12v 0v 12v), tendríamos 12 vueltas hacia un lado, y al terminar, dejamos ese cable como PUNTO MEDIO (Tap Central), y seguimos bobinando 12 vueltas más para el mismo sentido en que veníamos. Entonces tenemos 3 cables de salida: Uno que sería el comienzo, otro que seria el final de ese primer bobinado de 12 vueltas, y otro cable más que sería el final del bobinado.

Entre el primer cable y el segundo, hay 12 vueltas (12 volts).
Entre el segundo cable y el tercero, hay 12 vueltas (12 volts).
Entre el primer cable y el tercero, hay 24 vueltas (24 volts)

Entonces decimos que es un transformador de 24v con PUNTO MEDIO. Donde ese punto medio, es el lugar que da como resultado la division del total de vueltas por dos. (24 / 2 = 12)

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander (May 1, 2010)

muchas gracias nimer! ahora veo mucho mejor como funciona, y porque es tierra el del medio 

ademas creo que mi mayor duda respecto al tema era justamente el lado para el que habia que bobinar la segunda parte del secundario y vos de una lo explicaste, sos un grande!!

muchas gracias nuevamente, saludos


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias nimer! ahora veo mucho mejor como funciona, y porque es tierra el del medio



Ojo con lo de la tierra el del medio.

Según tu esquema das como tierra, a la derivación a Tierra de la instalación eléctrica.
Otra cosa es tierra, masa, común, centro de bobinados del secundario.

El centro del bobinado del primario es para entrada de 110V.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformador

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander (May 2, 2010)

claro claro, no es tierra por que no esta conectado al tierra del enchufe, pero el voltaje en ese punto suma cero y al menos se puede usar como masa; de todas maneras muchas gracias electronec


----------



## Ionizador (May 6, 2010)

Hola,
Una pregunta, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero si tengo un transformador de 18 - 0 - 18v X 5A
Tengo 5 Amperios ente las dos puntas.
Pero cuantos amperes tengo por rama? osea entre el punto medio y un costado? 5amperios tambien? En ese caso seria 10 ampers entre las dos ramas?
Alguien podria ayudarme con esto?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (May 6, 2010)

En configuración 18-0-18 V solo 5A. Solo poniendo los secundarios en paralelo se podrían obtener los 10A, pero la tensión sería de solo 0-18V.

Saludos:


----------



## Ionizador (May 6, 2010)

Una fuente partida son secundarios en paralelo no?

Gracias

Edito: En caso de que no sea asi, podrias decirme como seria la configuracion para los secundarios en paralelo y asi obtener los 10A?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

Si tomás de extremo a extremo, con un puente de 4 díodos entonces tendrás (18 +18 = 36) X 1,4142 = 50,91 - 1,2 (dos díodos en serie por hemiciclo ) > *digamos 50 Vdc x 5 Amp. *En el caso que usaras el cable central a masa y la convirtieras en una fuente partida de 25 + 25 entonces también dispondrías de 5 Amp. por rama.

Si ponés el medio a masa y rectificás con dos díodos conectados a cada extremo , entonces tendrás 18 X 1,4142 = 25,45 - 0,6 (1 díodo por hemiciclo )>* digamos 25 Vdc X 10 Amp.*

Espero te aclare el panorama.

Saludos !


----------



## Ionizador (May 6, 2010)

Ah, muchas gracias a los dos, ahora es claro!
Y una fuente partida me proporcionaria 5A por rama entonces no? Corrigeme si estoy mal.


----------



## mufo (May 6, 2010)

claro, 5 A por rama max,
lo mas que le puedes sacar son 10 A uniendo las 2 ramas en paralelo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> En el caso que usaras el cable central a masa y la convirtieras en una fuente partida de 25 + 25 entonces también dispondrías de 5 Amp. por rama.


----------



## danith72 (May 20, 2010)

Buenas a todos

Quisiera compartir con ustedes una duda de novato. Si observan este link
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/D...mepage_link=hp_go_button&KeyWords=237-1273-ND

Veréis un transformador de 175VA. Si os fijáis en las carácterísticas pone:

*Series Output Voltage @ Current*​230 VAC @ 760mA

*Parallel Output Voltage @ Current*​115 VAC @ 1.52A



A que se refiere?

Mi otra duda es en relación a los transformadores toroidales. Si en el primario la entrada es de  230V y en el secundario la salida es de 12V, ¿Puedo cambiar las tensiones?es decir, si en el secundario lo someto a 12V, el primario a la salida me dará 230V?

Saludoooooooossssssssss


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2010)

Si te fijas en la foto del trafo, veras que tiene dos bobinados. Y las especificaciones te dicen que poniendo en serie dichos bobinados obtienes: *Series Output Voltage @ Current: *230 VAC @ 760mA
Ahora, si los conectas en paralelo, obtienes: *Parallel Output Voltage @ Current: *115 VAC @ 1.52A
en el secundario naturalmente. Saludos


----------



## danith72 (May 21, 2010)

He mirado el datasheet y te especifica como conectarlo en serie y en paralelo. Adjunto la foto.

Sabrías resolverme mi otra duda? Si en el primario la entrada es de 230V y en el secundario la salida es de 12V, ¿Puedo cambiar las tensiones?es decir, si en el secundario lo someto a 12V, el primario a la salida me dará 230V?

Saludos y graciass


----------



## tecnogirl (May 21, 2010)

Si, en ese caso, el trafo opera como elevador de tension.
Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 21, 2010)

A eso te respondo yo 
Por poder se puede, yo hice la prueba con un trafo igual y si que obtenía 220 en el primario, pero con muy poca intensidad, ya que no estan diseñados para ese fin.
Un saludo


----------



## Franco_80 (May 21, 2010)

En un trafo ideal se cumple que:

V1/V2 = a = I2/I1

donde "a" es la relación de transformación.
Por lo tanto si a = 10
1) Si coloco una fuente en el "arrollamiento 1" de V=100V, Imax=2A
tendré en el "arrollamiento 2" Vs=10v e Imaxs= 20A
2) Si coloco la misma fuente(V=100v Imax=2A) en el "arrollamiento 2" tendré en el "arrollamiento 1" Vs=1000v e Imaxs=0.2A

Nota: le llamo arrollamiento 1 y 2, porque primario  es la denominación que se le da al arrollamiento donde está la fuente, y secundario el arrollamiento donde está la carga. Por lo que en un mismo transformador un arrollamiento puede trabajar como primario o secundario según donde coloquemos la fuente y la carga.


----------



## danith72 (May 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias, me habeis aclarado las dudas! Saludos compañeros!


----------



## jhonvas3 (May 29, 2010)

alguien podria decirme en que sentido se enbobinara el secundario sobre el primario en un transformador para uso en electronica.

por ejemplo en el mismo sentido que el primario o en sentido contrario


----------



## rau (May 29, 2010)

En el mismo sentido que el primario


----------



## aike (May 29, 2010)

Es indistinto el sentido de bobinado cuando se construye. Solo hay que tener cuidado si hay que sumar tension con dos bobinados secundarios. Se detremina el principio y fin de cada bobina en el conexionado exterior por lo tanto tampoco hay que tener cuidado en que sentido se bobina cuando se construye.


----------



## jhonvas3 (May 29, 2010)

pues son dos bobimas secundarias las que colocare que en si seria una pues hare un tap y si queda espacio tal  vez otra y lo que yo suponia era montar una detras de la otra tal cual  en la direccion que mande el primario estara bien ?   osea que para comenzar el secundario, segiría el recorrido que deja el extremo final del primario obviamente cada bobinado aislado del otro


----------



## aike (May 31, 2010)

Si esta bien, pero no te procupes por el sentido entre primario y secundario porque no hay nada que impida hacerlo al reves. El problema se presenta en un autotranformador donde si el sentido importa ya que electricamente comparten primario y secundario.
En tu caso solo dale importancia al sentido de los arrollamientos secundarios donde si deben ser en un solo sentido.
Comentame para que aplicacion lo utilizas y tension y corriente de secundarios.
Saludos


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jun 2, 2010)

bueno por el momento no estoy seguro de la tension que necesitare . el trafo era de 33 0 33v y lo tuve alimentando un amplicador integrado como de 20 o 25watts con fuente nomal osea una tension positiva. lo hice como tarea y resulta que tome el punto central y una de las fases de 33v y funsionaba exelente . bueno eso con una pero cuando desconectaba la una y lo alimentaba por la otra, el trafo se calentaba bastante .     ???? .  creo tal vez era que con la fase que se calentaba era la que estaba embobinada al final y tal vez pedia o exigia mas .o no se que o porque pasaba eso.

y volviendo a donde estaba.

el trafo lo desarme hasta dejar solo el primario  y volverlo a embobinar pero para una nueva tension que aun no decido creo la bajare a 24v 0 24v  o  25v 0 25v tal vez.
para esto pienso quitarle una cantidad de vueltas, no muchas par asi llegar a la tension que decida. pero me gustaria que me corrigieran en caso de estar fallando en algo.   

sigo.


si bajo la tension de salida, la corriente que se puede exigir al trafo se puede aumentar .  no es verdad?o sea que cuento con mas corriente  no tengo el dato correcto del nucleo pero esta mas o menos en 190w y el alambre de cobre que tengo de los bobinados secundarios es grueso. 
no he hecho los respectivos calculos y mediciones del conductor nucleo y bobinas porque aun no me concentro en ello ,. sino que aun estoy en finales de semestre y creo la proxima semana salgo y le meto coco y mano al trafo . y es que lo quiero utilizar en un amplif bien chimbita  de 2 canals cada uno de 40w con preamplif y todo bien armado como para el cuarto o casa. me entienden?

agradesco de antemano porque  su informaciion es muy valiosa.

se me olvidaba era que en caso de hacer 25 0 25 , poder tomar las fases de 25 para utilizar la tension de 50 y tal vez no abria problema? eso es todo


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jun 7, 2010)

una pregunta sobre los trafos:
para que es el papel que se envuelve entre cada capa de espiras de cada bobinado, pues pensaria que influye en la tensin de salida porque sin papel, cada espira se haria con menor longitud de conductor.      bueno la verdad me gustaria saber simplemente que tiene que ver ese papel .gracias y por favor  disculpenme por  la preguntadera


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2010)

jhonvas3 dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta sobre los trafos:
> para que es el papel que se envuelve entre cada capa de espiras de cada bobinado, pues pensaria que influye en la tensin de salida


Hasta aquí veníamos bien.
El papel sirve para mejorar la aislación entre capas de espiras, si el transformador es de poca potencia la relación Espiras-Volt es baja, se necesitan muchas espiras para inducir 1 Volt, pero si la potencia es alta, con pocas espiras se inducen muchos volts, puede llegar a haber bastante tensión entre espiras de primario o secundario y más todavía entre capas de espiras.


> porque sin papel, cada espira se haria con menor longitud de conductor.      bueno la verdad me gustaria saber simplemente que tiene que ver ese papel .gracias y por favor  disculpenme por  la preguntadera


La relación de transformación es función directa de las cantidades de espiras (Vueltas) primario-secundario NO del largo del alambre.
Este solo influye en las pérdidas por resistencia.


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jun 8, 2010)

agradecido con tu respuesta. 
ahora te comento que la situa es la siguiente:
el secundario que desarme tenia cada capa de espiras con papel, e igual estaba el primario que no lo he desarmado y esta intacto. osea que el nuevo secundario lo puedo hacer *con* o sin papel.
ya que el papel hace de aislante termico, la primera seria la mejor opcion y asi dejar el primario tal como está.
nuevamente disculpas por haber sido algo insistivo con este tema pero se que a muhas personas puede servirles si se les presenta el mismo caso y asi estar seguro con lo que se pretenda realizar.
igual el foro esta abierto para recibir cada respuesta, opinión o duda 
.gracias.
para finalizar. armaré el nuevo secundario utilizando papel entre cada capa de espiras y como mi objetivo es reducir el voltaje de salida entre sus extremos, no enrollare la misma longitud de alambre que tenia sino que le quitare unas cuantas vueltas.


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jun 12, 2010)

ya.
lo tengo.
lo he armado con papel y cinta que venden para trafos y lo he dejado bacancito.
midiendo con mi tester me entrega 24.5   0   24.5 y no lo creo . pues le he atinado a los valores porque las dos tensiones con respecto al punto medio son yo diria que iguales. ahora solo me queda conectarle un buen circuito para probarlo de verdad.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad, mi nombre es Gabriel y he adquirido este "pequeño" transformador.. mi problema es el siguiente...[Vamos a la foto]..







Como veran, tiene 9 cables... bien, los marrones que estan conectados son de 220v, los rojos tiran 500v y tiene punto medio con el cable blanco, los naranjas tiran 53 o 54v (no me acuerdo bien) y los que me interesan, que son los verdes tiran 66v...Ahora mi problema es el siguiente...Necesitaria sacar un punto medio de los cables verdes de 66v para obtener 33 - 0 -33v...Hay alguna posibilidad de hacerlo sin desarmar el transformador??

Edit: Sera utilizado en un amplificador de 200w de construya su videorockola

Espero respuestas, todo sera bienvenido!!! Muchas gracias a todos de ante mano por ayudarme...

P.D: Si esta mal algo y se tiene que moderar, sres admines, avisenme pero no me lo cierren por favor.

Hasta luego...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

Si tu transformador no posee punto medio en el bobinado que te interesa, la única forma de conseguirlo es desarmando y volviendo a bobinar.
Por otro lado, en el supuesto de que tu transformador tuviese punto medio en ese bobinado, habría que ver cual sería la potencia disponible en el.

Una orientación:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si tu transformador no posee punto medio en el bobinado que te interesa, la única forma de conseguirlo es desarmando y volviendo a bobinar.
> Por otro lado, en el supuesto de que tu transformador tuviese punto medio en ese bobinado, habría que ver cual sería la potencia disponible en el.
> 
> Una orientación:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/




Ah la mier...Complicada la cosa... Bueno ahi veo q*UE* me sale..Gracusa por la data fogonazo...

Otra pregunta, cuando mido los cm del transformador, tengo que tener la parte del bobinado hacia adelante o hacia los laterales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

La forma de las chapas del transformador muy seguramente serán como esta, una *"E"* enfrentada a una *"I"*.

Ver el archivo adjunto 34976​
Lo que debes medir el el valor "*a*" y el espesor de apilado de las chapas.
COn estos 2 datos calculas el área y con esta la potencia máxima admisible por ese núcleo.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 14, 2010)

Fogo.. aca te dejo mis resultados que no me cuadran para nada .. 

A=3.3cm
Apilado=7.3cm

Pa=13.26
Pr=10.608
Is=0.1622

Podrias corregirme y sacar una conclusion, *POR*q*UE* no se que resultado sacar...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> Fogo.. aca te dejo mis resultados que no me cuadran para nada ..
> 
> A=3.3cm
> Apilado=7.3cm
> ...


Esa laminación de debería dar unos *580W*

Mira este programa de calculo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esa laminación de debería dar unos *580W*
> 
> Mira este programa de calculo.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/



Claro, es verdad.. pero supuestamente tiene varios bobinados *POR*q*UE* tiene 9 cables, osea q*UE* A seria un poco mas chica no??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esa laminación de debería dar unos *580W*...



Yo te puedo dar una apreciación sobre la potencia total que podría dar esa laminación, y que será la suma de las potencias de todos los bobinado.
No te puedo decir que potencia puede entregar cada bobina ya que desconozco con que alambre están echas.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo te puedo dar una apreciación sobre la potencia total que podría dar esa laminación, y que será la suma de las potencias de todos los bobinado.
> No te puedo decir que potencia puede entregar cada bobina ya que desconozco con que alambre están echas.



Aha.. Te entiendo..El amplificador que quiero hacer es de 200w y el transformador que necesita es de 33 - 0 - 33v por 5 amperes...Tendre que medir el amperaje entonces...


----------



## Nimer (Jun 14, 2010)

Pero si necesitás un bobinado secundario con punto medio de 33 0 33, entonces necesitás rebobinarlo..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

Nop
La corriente máxima es fija, y corresponde a la máxima potencia que te puede entregar ese laminado (Sin riesgos y sin caída significativa de tensión) y es de: *580 W / 66 Vca = 8,78 A*, suponiendo que armes el transformador nuevamente con punto medio y el alambre adecuado a esa corriente.


----------



## zxeth (Jun 14, 2010)

Y el blanco no sera punto medio?. Talvez lo bobinaron como -250, -33, 0, 33, 250. Medi tension entre el blanco y el verde. Ademas yo utilizaria el +-250 (baba) jajajajja. Aunque habria que buscar un buen ampli para +-250volts


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 14, 2010)

GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> ..El amplificador que quiero hacer es de 200w y el transformador que necesita es de 33 - 0 - 33v por 5 amperes...Tendre que medir el amperaje entonces...


Es que no lo podés medir directamente. 
Cuando se habla de la máxima corriente que entrega un trafo es la máxima corriente sin recalentarse (luego quemarse).
También para especificar corriente máxima se tiene en cuenta la caída de tensión, pero por supuesto que ese valor depende de la aplicación.

Siendo un transformador con 3 secundarios, los tres están bobinados para potencias diferentes y *es su suma la que dá 580W* (por ejemplo podría ser 130+50+400).

Pero de acuerdo a las leyes de Murphy el bobinado que necesitás usar será justo el de menor corriente. Por lo tanto, aunque modificaras el circuito para trabajar con fuente simple no te serviría de nada.

Sugerencia: Sacar los 3 secundarios (salvando el primario) y rebobinar a gusto. No te sirve el cobre que saques porque vas a necesitar mayor sección de alambre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> .....Pero de acuerdo a las leyes de Murphy el bobinado que necesitás usar será justo el de menor corriente. Por lo tanto, aunque modificaras el circuito para trabajar con fuente simple no te serviría de nada.......


Inexorablemente *! Correcto ¡*


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 14, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Sacar los 3 secundarios (salvando el primario) y rebobinar a gusto. No te sirve el cobre que saques porque vas a necesitar mayor sección de alambre.



Uhhh lpm...Entonces tendré que mandarlo a rebobinar... Me cobraran caro??


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 14, 2010)

En un transformador de ese tamaño es conveniente rebobinar *sólo si lo hacés vos*, porque "recuperar" lleva un trabajo artesanal.

Salvo que te lo bobine Teresa de Calcuta, te va a salir "casi" lo mismo que encargarle uno directamente, porque si bien hay un ahorro de material hay más mano de obra (más tiempo). 
Como para quien te hace el trabajo lo más importante es terminarlo rápido y cobrar --> Probablemente sólo reutilice las chapas (se corta el bobinado + carrete con sierra y a otra cosa).


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 15, 2010)

Esta bien, te entiendo... Pero tenes idea del precio que me cobraran???


----------



## Nimer (Jun 15, 2010)

Un transformador de 32+32 x 6A te sale $220.-
Un transformador de 32+32 x 5A te sale $190.-

Hacerlo nuevo, es menos laburo que andar desarmando uno para volver a bobinarlo. Por eso no creas que te va a salir más barato que uno nuevo. 
Yo me quedaría el que ya tenés, y compraría uno nuevo. Y este te lo quedás para otra cosa, o me lo regalás a mi, no sé.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Jun 16, 2010)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Un transformador de 32+32 x 6A te sale $220.-
> Un transformador de 32+32 x 5A te sale $190.-
> 
> Hacerlo nuevo, es menos laburo que andar desarmando uno para volver a bobinarlo. Por eso no creas que te va a salir más barato que uno nuevo.
> Yo me quedaría el que ya tenés, y compraría uno nuevo. Y este te lo quedás para otra cosa, o me lo regalás a mi, no sé.



Jajja...Gracias por el dato.. Pero yo vivo en Olavarria, donde lo compras vos?? Cuanto me saldrà hasta ahora el de 33+33 por 5A? abrazo..Si tenes uno te lo cambio mano a mano...


----------



## Nimer (Jun 16, 2010)

El precio que te pasé es de un local de liniers. De 33+33 me parece que no vienen.. Tenés de 32+32 y saltás a 35+35.. Pero es casi lo mismo.. 

No tengo uno de esas tensiones.


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jul 3, 2010)

amigos del foro:
saludos
pasa que he pasado a probar el transformador. Para ello hice un circuito amplificador de audio de 40w que enconcontre en una pagina o no se si esta en este foro. tal vaz si. bueno subire el documento .
primero que todo se me ha dificultado hacer  la transferencia del circuito a la plaqueta crei era facil y como que no lo es y opte por montarlo en protoboard y asi asegurarme que funciona.
modificaciones de componentes hice varias por que en mi localidad es dificil conseguirlos.
tengo unos transistores viejos que queria aprovechar ya que estan buenos son 3 de referencia 2n3771 y tengo tambien un 2n3055 en buen estado.los del circuito del documento son 2n3055 y mj2955 y para mi circuito a montar quiero utilizar los 2n3771 en lugar de 2n3055 y para el mj2955 lo unico que encontre en un almacen es 2n5884. a aparte de este cambio tambien hice otros que luego los dire .   

monte el circuito en la protoboard y los trans. de pot en un disipador y le meti tension =+22 0 -22 , hice las mediciones en la salida sin señal de entrada y sin carga.
el resultado fue que encontre tension toda la tension en la salida y pues revice el circuito y aparentemente estaba bien , luego me dicuenta de un data sheet que utilice y que no era el correspondiente para unos trasistores y corrigiendo era que los habia puesto al reves, por suerte no se dañaron y al estar en posicion correcta volvi a probar y claro ya no habia tension a la salida bueno era minima la cual calibre con el variaddor, luego puse una resistencia y un led en la salida y meti señal en la entrada y el led reaccionaba correctamente por consiguiente pase a conectar parlante y señal el la entrada.

la verdad funciono exelente y contento por que es el primer ampli que monto .
la carga fueron 8 ohmios ,luego conecte otra para bajar la impedancia a 4 y tambien siguio perfecto mucho tiempo.   



Ahora biene la mejor parte que es donde entra el trafo que arme 24 0 24 y el cual con filtro y todo me da una tension de + y - no me acuerdo pero se puede multiplicar por raiz de 2.
funcono bien tambien mucho rato pero cuando meti carga de cuatro , al momento plumm.      corto..     ... como lo tenia en circuito serie, de una desconecte y a encontrar el dispositivo quemado y era el transistor de potencia 2n5884 que fue el unico que encontre en un almacen a 2500 pesos colombianos o sea bien falso y malo, por suerte compre 2 y lo reemplace y otra vez probe con carga de 8 ohmios y bien nuevamente pero al rato plummm nuevamente corto y 
ahora si entran ustedes mis amigos expertos con sus ideas y aclaraciones y opiniones, todo lo que uno espera como ayuda para continuar.
ahí va la pregunta que creo que sobra:

será problema del transistor que no es original o es otro proble de algun componente que no sea o que sea muy bajo bueno para eso subiré todo lo que tengo fotos- ,documentos ,para que sepan cual es el circuito y veamos como solucionarlo con los componenttes que tengo o con los que se puedan conseguir.

en un momento subire los archivos muchas gracias.


----------



## jhonvas3 (Jul 4, 2010)

bueno me he dado cuenta que el amplificador que comento al final no corresponde con el tema que puse al comienzo y me disculpo pues ya estaba metiendome en otro cuento.
gracias por sus aportes sobre el trafo , pues me ayudaron de mucho sus respuestas.
nuevamente gracias


----------



## herdom (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola a todos!

Os cuento un poco, he comprado un volante para xbox al cual le falta el transformador de alimentación.
Me han pasado los datos y es de 24v cc 0,625A y 15w.
Me he ido a una tienda de electrónica y he adquirido uno de 24v cc 1a, pero le he medido la tensión de salida sin conectarlo y me da 31v.
Me he puesto en contacto con la tienda y me comenta que eso es porque estoy sin carga, que cuando lo conecte se bajara a 24-25v, pero no se si esto es así y me da miedo quemar algo.
A ver si me podéis sacar de dudas.
Por cierto, un compañero me ha medido la saluda del original y le salen 21v.


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 4, 2011)

hmm ya veo cuál es tu problema ... bueno eso es lo que deduzco,
lo que pasó es que cuando midieron la salida y les dio 24V fueron 24VDC, esa tensión ya esta rectificada y todo el cuento, pero en realidad el transformador a grandes rasgos debe de ser de 18VAC, porque cuando rectificas esta tensión alterna sería los 24Vdc que coinciden con los que mediste ( 18√2 - 1.4 ≈ 24Vdc ).

Ahora como te has comprado un transformador de 24Vac tú nuevo voltaje de salida será 
 24√2 - 1.4 ≈ 32Vdc. 

eso creo que fue lo que te pasó osea que necesitas es un transformador de 18Vac,

una pregunta, por qué al final dices que el voltaje original es de 21V si al principio comentas que es de 24V? cúal de los dos es en realidad .

Saludos 

Pd: sí los 24V que mediste fueron en realidad AC entonces has caso omiso a este mensaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

herdom dijo:
			
		

> ....Me he ido a una tienda de electrónica y he adquirido uno de 24v cc 1a, pero le he medido la tensión de salida sin conectarlo y me da 31v..


Eso es habitual en fuente de baja calidad, efectúa la siguiente prueba:

Mide la tensión de salida en vacío, conecta una resistencia de 39Ω 5W a la salida y mide nuevamente la tensión, muy posiblemente "Baje" a los 24Vcc que necesitas.
Esto debe ser rápido, ya que la resistencia estará disipando cerca de 15W y si te demoras se quemará.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2011)

Esa fuente es mala con avaricia. Pide una fuente que esté ESTABILIZADA, no uses ninguna otra.


----------



## Robo (May 14, 2011)

holas, hace tiempo no escribia en un tema sero, pues aqui les va uno, me compre un transformador de 17 0 17 5A , mido tension directo de la salida y me da 36.2 y en cc rectificado, hago el calculo y me saca 51.19 v , lo que pasa es que los condensadores son a 50 v porque no pude encontrar a 80 o mas, saben de alguna forma de reducir el voltaje antes de los condensadores?. trate con poner 2 diodos, pero me da una medida extraña de 0.13 v y no me arriesgo a ponerle los 2 condensadores ya que me quedo dificil encontrar los de 4700uF.
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2011)

Pero vos que tensión y corriente necesitás?

Si compraste un trafo 17+17 5A es para un rectificador con punto medio de √2*17 = 24V @ 5A
o una fuente partida de +/- 24V @ 2.5A por rama
o para un rectificador puente de √2*34 = 48V @ 2.5A

Solamente en el último caso necesitas que los condensadores sean x63V.
Con x50V estás muy justo (anda, pero no recomendable) y no sirve de nada bajar unos pocos voltios porque la salida depende de la estabilidad en la tensión de línea.


----------



## Robo (May 14, 2011)

es para el tercer caso, pero sabemos que el valor teorico no es real casi nunca, por eso especifique el voltaje que me da realmente el transformador, lo necesito para minimo 40v y era el mas cercano, mas adelante le pondre su circuito regulador y toda la cosa, en fin sera conseguir los condensadores de63 o de 80v
gracias


----------



## ximocat (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola,

Tengo una placa, de la que desconozco el esquema, etc. y a la que se le ha averiado un transformador (se ha cortado la bobina del primario) y no tengo a quién recurrir para encontrar uno con las mismas características.

Es un transformador para soldar en placa de esos compactos, con la única inscripción de "BOBITRANS ZARAGOZA", cuyo primario es a 220V y tiene 2 secundarios independientes de los que desconozco su tensión. Tampoco conozco la potencia del transformador.

En la placa es imposible seguir las pistas para saber qué hace, lo que observo es que uno de los dos secundarios va a un puente de diodos para sacar continua (desconozco el valor de esa tensión) y el otro secundario va a otra parte de la placa y que soy incapaz de identificar su función.

En resumen, lo que sé del transformador es:

1) Tensión en el primario (que es 220V)
2) Resistencia de la bobina secundaria 1 (sobre 2.5 ohms)
3) Resistencia de la bobina secundaria 2: (sobre 3.2 ohms)

¿Se os ocurre con estos datos de qué forma podría calcular la tensión en los devanados secundarios, así como la potencia de dicho transformador?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## ximocat (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola,

Tengo una placa, de la que desconozco el esquema, etc. y a la que se le ha averiado un transformador (se ha cortado la bobina del primario) y no tengo a quién recurrir para encontrar uno con las mismas características.

Es un transformador para soldar en placa de esos compactos, con la única inscripción de "BOBITRANS ZARAGOZA", cuyo primario es a 220V y tiene 2 secundarios independientes de los que desconozco su tensión. Tampoco conozco la potencia del transformador.

En la placa es imposible seguir las pistas para saber qué hace, lo que observo es que uno de los dos secundarios va a un puente de diodos para sacar continua (desconozco el valor de esa tensión) y el otro secundario va a otra parte de la placa y que soy incapaz de identificar su función.

En resumen, lo que sé del transformador es:

1) Tensión en el primario (que es 220V)
2) Resistencia de la bobina secundaria 1 (sobre 2.5 ohms)
3) Resistencia de la bobina secundaria 2: (sobre 3.2 ohms)

¿Se os ocurre con estos datos de qué forma podría calcular la tensión en los devanados secundarios, así como la potencia de dicho transformador?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Electroshifo (Ago 9, 2011)

WOW es casi un nada el ohmeaje de tus secundarios 
ven aca una pregunta no se puede soldar el debanado que esta dañado
vaya por curiosidad...


----------



## Electroshifo (Ago 9, 2011)

WOW es casi un nada el ohmeaje de tus secundarios 
ven aca una pregunta no se puede soldar el debanado que esta dañado
vaya por curiosidad...


----------



## ximocat (Ago 9, 2011)

Es un transformador compacto, cerrado herméticamente, de los que se usan para montaje en placas PCB. No puedo abrirlo sin romperlo


----------



## ximocat (Ago 9, 2011)

Es un transformador compacto, cerrado herméticamente, de los que se usan para montaje en placas PCB. No puedo abrirlo sin romperlo


----------



## fsola (Ago 9, 2011)

Yo en tu caso buscaría las referencias de varios integrados de la placa y comprobaría en sus datasheet para saber a que tensión de alimentación funcionan. 

Lo más probable es que tengas una salida para 5v y que la otra sea de 12v o 3,3v o algo parecido.


----------



## fsola (Ago 9, 2011)

Yo en tu caso buscaría las referencias de varios integrados de la placa y comprobaría en sus datasheet para saber a que tensión de alimentación funcionan. 

Lo más probable es que tengas una salida para 5v y que la otra sea de 12v o 3,3v o algo parecido.


----------



## malto (Ago 9, 2011)

Te ayudaría más presentar  alguna foto.


----------



## malto (Ago 9, 2011)

Te ayudaría más presentar  alguna foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2011)

ximocat dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una placa, de la que desconozco el esquema, etc. y a la que se le ha averiado un transformador (se ha cortado la bobina del primario) y no tengo a quién recurrir para encontrar uno con las mismas características.
> 
> ...


 

¿ Medidas exteriores del dichoso transformador ? por la potencia digo . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2011)

ximocat dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una placa, de la que desconozco el esquema, etc. y a la que se le ha averiado un transformador (se ha cortado la bobina del primario) y no tengo a quién recurrir para encontrar uno con las mismas características.
> 
> ...


 

¿ Medidas exteriores del dichoso transformador ? por la potencia digo . . .


----------



## fede098 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola, mi duda es la siguiente: a unos viejos parlantes de pc que se alimentaba con 12v le saque el circuito amplificador y como no se donde esta el transformador que los alimentaba los alimente con un transformador de 9v que le saque a un famili game y anda todo bien pero el transformador se calienta bastante y apenas lo avía usado por 10 min ¿pasara algo si lo dejo que siga funcionando?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

El calor derrite los aislantes y las espiras de cobre se cortocircuitan y el transformador se quema


----------



## fede098 (Sep 29, 2011)

ya lo probé desconectado de el amplificador y calienta ¿sera así el transformador?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

Si lo analizas un poco...al tener menor tensión aplicada, el circuito en realidad consume menos potencia, y menos corriente por lo tanto no es posible lo que estás diciendo.

Podríamos suponer que la tensión aplicada si es la correcta, pero que el transformador se queda corto en potencia (o corriente secundaria)


----------



## fede098 (Sep 29, 2011)

pero ya vi el datasheet del integrado  y dice que se puede alimentar de 3v a 12v, es un TEA2025b. Datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1523.pdf

el transformador es de DC 9v 500mA


----------



## zopilote (Sep 29, 2011)

fede098 dijo:
			
		

> ya lo probé desconectado de el amplificador y calienta ¿sera así el transformador?


Ya te lo digeron, el trafo esta mal.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

Te aviso que de todas formas los transformadores calientan y es debido al rendimiento...es decir, existen muchas pérdidas en el transformador y eso hace que calienten de por sí

no es grave a menos que sea mucho calor


----------



## fede098 (Sep 29, 2011)

no no es tanto, lo probare con el famili aver si clienta lo mismo

resultados: calienta igual y estuvo andando todo el tiempo (no paso nada)


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 30, 2011)

y la corriente consumida por el ampli,la tomaste en cuenta,el voltaje de alimentacion del ampli lo tomaste en cuenta tambien??????
vos necesitas 12V,pero lo alimentas con 9V,si el ampli consume 1A con 12V,la potencia es 12W
si el trafo de 9V tiene una corriente de 1A,vos tenes 9w de potencia
ampli:12w
trafo:9W
estos numeros son estimativos,creo que el family usa un trafo de 9V 0.5A,por lo cual tenes unos 4.5w
el ampli de 12V de la compu posiblemente consuma unos 0.5A,asi que te falta potencia y talves como lo pusiste con volumen alto,el ampli LE PIDIO CORRIENTE AL TRAFO y el trafo no la tenia........
conclusion,fijate el consumo que tiene el ampli y no pongas el volumen alto cuando uses ese trafo de 9v


----------



## fede098 (Sep 30, 2011)

lo probé con un cargador de mp4 de 5v 500ma y anduvo todo bien ni siquiera se calentó un poquito a máximo volumen

el datasheet dice: PO , Output Power (d= 10%), Stereo 8 (per channel), 9v 4 ohm, min: 1.7W Typ: 2.3w 
                                                                                               , 9v 8 ohm, typ: 1.3 W


----------



## danfer4114 (Oct 30, 2011)

Saludos

Diseñe una   fuente de alimentacion dual de +15, -15, +5 y -5 volts utilizando lo de siempre es decir capacitores de 2200uF electroliticos a las salidas del rectificador y 100nF ceramicos entre los integrados 7815,7805,7915 y 7905 respectivamente.

Mi duda radica en que tengo solo un transformador de 12VAC-0-12VAC, es decir los de tap central. No se como utilizarlo

Pienso que el tap central actuaria como tierra para la fuente positiva y negativa y los terminales de 12VAC iran directo a rectificacion pero en ese caso ¿no tendria unicamente 12 voltios en la fuente positiva y 12v en la negativa? entonces creo que no seria un voltaje suficiente para alimentar an los 78xx y 79xx para regular su voltaje.

en realidad no se como conectar el trafo por favor cualquier sugerencia sera de mucha ayuda


----------



## Virtroon (Oct 30, 2011)

Si, si se puede, pero eso depende de la conexión de los diodos, sería con un rectificador de onda completa con dos diodos http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectificador
Para fuentes negativa sería lo mismo pero con los diodos al reves.

Respecto a los voltajes, hay que tener en cuenta que los votajes que aparecen en los trafos son RMS, asi que para saber el voltaje pico hay que multiplicar por raiz de 2 y restarle los voltajes de los diodos.
En su caso sería un máximo como de 15.5 Voltios en los condensadores (positivo y negativo).


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 30, 2011)

1º OJO que si pones dos puentes tenes las caidas en cada rama
2º Fijate si con un solo rectificador te ayuda,aunque YO aconsejo que si necesitas una tension de 15V seria conveniente que tengas un trafo de 15V 0V 15V como MINIMO
3º LEER ESTO: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/
Y ESTO: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## ekolekua (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola que tal un gran saludo ala comunidad. Soy algo nuevo en esto de la electronica tengo algunas nociones basicas y eh estado buscando en el foro un poco sobre la duda que tengo de un transformador lo que pasa es que se quemo el transformador a un amplificador de guitarra que tengo y quisiera reponerlo pero mi duda es como se cual voy a pedir, o como identificarlo, por ayi me dijeron que era dos entras y 3 salidas, les adjunto la foto aver si me pueden guiar en como identificarlo, y como pedirlo cuando lo ordene por internet ya que donde vivo no lo venden saludos y muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola.

¿Cómo es tu amplificador?
Usa pilas. Sí es así, cuantas son.
¿Cuál es el valor del voltaje de filtro de alimentación?
Puedes poner fotos del interior tu amplificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)

¿ Que amplificador es , marca y modelo? 

¿ Después del transformador cuantos díodos hay ?

¿ De que valor (tensión) son los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente ?

¿ Que integrado/s tiene de salida ? ¿ Uno o dos integrados ?


----------



## ekolekua (Nov 15, 2011)

que tal muchas gracias por su ayuda, les comento que es un amplificador de la marca "Orange" modelo "Crush 30R". No usa pilas. En cuanto a fotos am en este momento no cuento con el amplificador en casa, hasta mañana podria tomar fotos pero igual ahorita encontre unas fotos en internet sobre uno muy similar al mio, en esta foto el mio tiene marcada la opcion de 115 vac a 60hz.

(copien el url de la foto para verla mas amplia) 






en esta otra foto es lo mismo,solo que el transformador que tiene no es el mismo, el de mi amplificador es el que les adjunte en mi primer post. 





incluso el amplificador de potencia es el mismo 





igual mañana revisare el mio. Saludos y muchismas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2011)

Ese integrado * lm3886tf* funciona con 

*n 68W cont. avg. output power into 4Ω at VCC= ±28V
n 38W cont. avg. output power into 8Ω at VCC= ±28V
n 50W cont. avg. output power into 8Ω at VCC= ±35V*

Así que primero fijate la impedancia del parlante y además de cuantos Volts son los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente.


 Saludos !


----------



## ekolekua (Nov 16, 2011)

si se que la impedancia de la bocina es de 4 ohms, es una bocina de sp1040r, de 40 watts. Mañana mismo me fijo en los volts de los electrolitos, muchisimas gracias DOSMETROS, .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Ese integrado *lm3886tf* funciona con
> 
> *n 68W cont. avg. output power into 4Ω at VCC= ±28V*
> 
> ...


 
Lo confirmamos cuando nos digas de cuantos Volts son los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente.

 De nada che 

Saludos !


----------



## alcachofa (Nov 20, 2011)

Que tal gente,estoy por armar un transformador para un amplificador,estube usando el programa para calcularlo,hasta ahi todo bien.Tengo un transformador que hice en el secundario que su nucleo mide 33x59,pero la potencia que me da con las medidas no me alcanza y lo que tengo a mano es un trafo de microondas con las mismas medidas para desarmarlo,pero las laminas no son del mismo material que la del otro(pienso yo).
La pregunta es si puedo usarlas de igual manera osea mezclarlas unas con otraspara armar un guaso trafo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 21, 2011)

Generalmente si, pero fijate que las laminas de TR del micro no estan de forma igual estas estan separada las E por un lado y la I por otro.

Si tiene fotos subilas yo me e bobinado algunos de microondas y me gustaria saber que quieres inventar 


 Este es uno que hice yo y que esta en otro foro


----------



## alcachofa (Nov 21, 2011)

Claro,ya se que las E y las I estan en otro sentido.Pero lo que yo quiero saber es si son al silicio o de que material para asi poder mezclarlas y obtener un nucleo mas grande y lograr mas potencia.Lo que quiero hacer es un transformador de 50+50 o 72+72 de unos 1200w para un amplificador estereo que todavia no me decido cual voy a realizar.

PD:tu trafo tiene un solo bobinado?para que lo usas?

Dejo unas fotos de las dimensiones de los 2 trafos que tengo.

Saludos

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/21112011022.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/21112011023.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/21112011024.jpg/


----------



## THE SOLDIER (May 2, 2012)

----Hola a todos----

Soy novato en esto de la electrónica,y nuevo en este foro,y mi duda es : Necesito alimentar un circuito con un transformador de voltaje (5 V.), pero tiene que permanecer encendido un buen tiempo(algo así como un día) y no se si sirve para eso, ya que es de celular.No se si se comportara como un transformador de TV (que pasa todo el día activo, aunque se apague la TV) o si no aguanta o se deforma o estalla XD. Bueno, si alguien ya lo a hecho, le agradecería que me contara.

Saludos:


----------



## kuropatula (May 2, 2012)

No entiendo mucho....
si lo que preguntas es si podes dejar el transformado enchufado todo el día, la respuesta es sí.
Saludos!


----------



## juisro (May 4, 2012)

Si es de un celular la fuente no hay problema que quede prendido varios dias .


----------



## opli (May 6, 2012)

Si es para un móvil seguro que lo puedes dejar el tiempo que quieras suelen estar bien diseñados, pero la pregunta seria mejor, se debe? Todos estos alimentadores son como vampiros que si se dejan enchufados al final nos cuestan mucho dinero.
Lo mejor cuando no se utilicen es desconectarlos, pero claro quien no tiene un alimentador en su vida!


----------



## THE SOLDIER (May 7, 2012)

OK GRACIAS Entonces si aguanta 1 dia.


----------



## eriakata (May 8, 2012)

Si aguanta un día o mas, yo me preguntaría ¿lo que va a estar conectado durara tanto? algunas cosas como baterías se incendian después de unas horas en ciertas condiciones.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 20, 2012)

Hola, aquí os dejo un video, de cómo reparar un transformador, en este caso de sustituir el bobinado primario el cual está cortado.







Si alguien se atreve, un consejo: PACIENCIA.

Saludos.


----------



## metalmorfosis (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola a todos!!!

Tengo una duda general sobre un transformador que tengo.
Ya identifiqué  el primario y del lado del secundario tengo como salida 5 cables, según yo mi transformador tiene 2 secundarios, uno con tap central y el otro no. 
Medí continuidad en las terminales de salida y es como pude identificar los 2 secundarios, un secundario me arroja 24V y el otro 17V. Ahora viene mi duda:

Según la teoría si conecto los dos secundarios en serie puedo obtener una salida aproximadamente de 41V cierto?
Ahora, tengo duda de si el valor de la corriente se incrementaría o si hay algun riesgo en hacer esto. La lógica me dice que debe de aumentar tanto el voltaje como la corriente ya que estaría simulando un embobinado mas grande, con mas vueltas etc, ¿es así?

En su experiencia que me recomiendan? quiero hacer una fuente variable con este transformador a unos 3 o 4 Amp y quiero ponerle a la fuente unos displays que al variar el potenciometro me indiquen el valor del voltaje y una vez conectandole carga en otros displays me mustre la corriente consumida por dicha carga.

Había pensado unir los secundarios para obtener mayor voltaje y corriente con el mismo transformador y así no se reduzca mucho el voltaje de salida de la fuente debido a los circuitos que estaran midiendo el voltaje y corriente.

Espero puedan ayudarme a resolver estas dudas.

Saludos!!


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 2, 2012)

Si los alambres son del mismo diámetro se mantendrá la misma corriente si los pones en serie. Solo aumenta el voltaje. Pero si un bobinado es de menor diámetro, solo podrás sacar la corriente igual al de ese, so pena de que recaliente el trafo. Es decir que no puedes aumentar la corriente si los pones en serie. Y solo puedes usar la potencia total del trafo que tenías al principio si los alambres son de igual sección.


----------



## metalmorfosis (Jun 2, 2012)

Gracias! 

Si al parecer son de diferente calibre, ahora otra duda que me surge:
Cada devanado del secundario me arrojará cierta corriente o en conjunto solo pueden arrojar una corriente?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2012)

Si los pones en serie solo podrás sacar una corriente, la del de menor sección. Si los dejas independientes cada uno la suya.


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo tengo un problema similar tengo un transformador grande de dos secundarios pero sin el central de 10 y 12V, hay alguna manera de saber las corrientes máximas que se pueden sacar de cada uno, lo que me dificulta mas el calculo es que no se pueden ver los bobinados solo los cables de conexión.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 2, 2012)

Probá. Ponele lámparas de carga cada vez mas hasta que caliente. Luego sacás alguna y esperás a que se entibie. Entonces medí la corriente.


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 2, 2012)

Muy buena idea, probare con una resistencia de nicrom.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 2, 2012)

Amigo trata de averiguar la seccion del alambre y de ahi sabras la max. corriente admisible que puedes obtener, pues haciendo la prueba que pretendes, como sabes cuanto debera calentar?. Podria dañarse.


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 2, 2012)

Solo quiero aproximarlo, pues poniendo toda la extencion del cable de nicrom que encuentre lo dejare unos minutos y de ahí reduciré lentamente la longitud del alambre y cuando se caliente un poco termino la prueba y agrego que soporta un poco mas de mi ultima medicion.

PD: Tendría que romper la envoltura para poder ver la sección del alambre y tal vez dañe el bobinado.
      Ademas no quiero llevarlo al limite.


----------



## metalmorfosis (Jun 2, 2012)

muchas gracias scooter!!!

saludos!!!


----------



## eduado333 (Ago 12, 2012)

Hola a todos les cuento que tengo un trasformador con 2 entradas 110 vac y 220 vac y una salida de 12 vac. El problema que tengo es que en mi pais la red de energia domiciliar es de 110 vac y no se que cables conectar a dicha red el transformador tiene dos cables azules que son las salidas, pero en las entradas los cables son de color: negro, marron, azul y rojo. Miendo la resistencia en los bobinados tomando como referencia el cable rojo no mide nada con respecto al de color negro y marron solo con el azul y la resistencia es de 33 ohms. Al medir el cable color marron con el de color negro la resistencia es de 108 Kohms. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a definir cuales cables son los que tengo que conectar a la red les estare muy agradecidos. De antemano gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2012)

Mira por aquí, hay comentarios sobre como identificar los bobinados

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Fijate por aqui :

Como *obtener* algunos *datos* de los *transformadores*


----------



## rcfede (Ago 12, 2012)

Yo mediría continuidad entre todos los cables. Si tenés continuidad entre los pares rojo-azul y marrón-Negro, entonces esos son los dos bobinados primarios, uno para 110 a 12 y otro para 220 a 12. Una vez definido los bornes de cada bobina simplemente conectaría un primario cualquiera a la linea de 110 que tenés y mediría tensión secundaria. Si la tensíon es 12V entonces sabes que ese primario te transforma 110 a 12. Si te dá menos, algo asi como 6V entonces ese es el borne de 220 a 12V. Si el trafo está en buen estado no deberías tener ningún problema al conectarlo a la red.


----------



## ninet (Oct 1, 2012)

Saludos:
Bueno en esta ocasión quisiera pedirles su ayuda para poder identificar el primario y secundario de un transformador recuperado. En el solo figura los siguiente:
Sanyo 
92,43
y por la cara de atrás
MOVEN
NL 92
6/78
NO salen cables, solo unos contactos(2) en la parte superior y (3) en la parte inferior de la misma cara. Los de arriba se observan unos cables del bobinado algo gruesos, por lo que me inclino en que este sea el primario. LOs de abajo son 3 con cables finos (supongo que el secunario)
Los dos superiores tienen continuidad entre si, y los de abajo; entre los estremos tienen continuidad y con el central también, osea que el central será el común. Normalmente he visto que arriba suele estar el primario y abajo el secundario, pero desconozco si eso es arbitrario, según el fabricante. Otra cosa que desconozco es si el primario es de 220v o 125v. Necesito ideas antes de conectarlo. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2012)

Los cables finos = primario

Cables gruesos = secundario

Probalo en serie con una lámpara de filamento en serie de 100 Watts

Como probar un *transformador*

Como *obtener* algunos *datos* de los *transformadores*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2012)

Léete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/


----------



## ninet (Oct 1, 2012)

Gracias a los dos, me leo los links y si siguo con alguna duda vuelvo por aquí, gracias de nuevo


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 1, 2012)

Bueno haciendo de abogado del diablo y acatando la teoria NO SE PUEDE identificar cual es el bobinado primario y cual el secundario, teoricamente cualquiera de los bobinados puede ser el primario SI SE CONECTA a la tension adecuada, e igual cualquiera puede ser el secundario si la tension entregada es la que se necesita, creo que lo adecuado seria plantear la pregunta "·Como identificar las tensiones de los bobinados de un transformador".....
Para Dosmetros, eso no aplica para un trafo de microondas, ves porque los digo????
me voy antes de ser masacrado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2012)

Si claro que tenés razón ! tampoco sería válido para un transformador de alimentación valvular , o de salida de audio , solo para los genéricos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 1, 2012)

Formalmente primario absorbe energía y secundario la emite; son reversibles.
 Si es el típico reductor de tensión de red a 12V o similar, el fino el de red y el grueso el secundario.


----------



## AVILA (Oct 1, 2012)

disculpen la intromisión, todo transformador sea elevador o reductor se ha calculado para consumir un pequeño valor de consumo cuando este no tiene carga, lo que yo hago cuando desconozco si un tranformador fue construido como elevador de tensión o reductor es conectar un amperímetro de C.A. en serie y le voy aumentando poco a poco la alimentación, vigilando que la corriente no supere los 50mA, esto normalmente lo hago por el devanado delgado, una vez que alcanzo los 120VCA (para el caso de México) y la corriente no ha sido crítica mido la tensión que obtengo y determino si es reductor o elevador, un apoyo para determinarlo es el valor de impedancia medido de los devanados, si el devanado delgado comparte derivaciones utilizo los extremos.


----------



## killo12juan (Nov 5, 2012)

entre a este foro porque estoy estudiando electronica de hecho estoy en la rama de sistemas de audio y reparar receptores de tv estoy elaborando una fuente de poder de 12v mi duda es ¿porque el transformador de 12v 500mA cuando esta afuera del circuito me da 15v y cuando lo conecto baja el voltaje a 0.3 y no enciende el led? porque en una fuente de poder se supone que debe de encender un led ojala y me pudieran ayudar a resolver mi duda de antemano yo estaria agradecido


----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2012)

Puede que esté averiado.
¿Como conectas el led, que led es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2012)

Rectificado/Filtrado/Regulación en corto


¿ Circuito ?


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 5, 2012)

Por favor envianos un esquema o una explicación mas detallada de tu circuito antes de ...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm


----------



## fernandob (Nov 5, 2012)

ser undido por el señor de negro


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 9, 2013)

buenas, ya vi varios esquemáticos y demás y todos me complican la vida con una cosa: LA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÓN DIVIDIDA CON TAP CENTRAL.
soy de argentina, y vivo en bahia blanca especificamente, y es muy caro comprarme uno de esos para los amplis que estoy haciendo y pensaba hacerme uno sin escatimar en los amperes, pero bueno queria ver de donde sacaban ustedes los trafos  puesto que vi que hay muchos argentinos, deben tener un problema parecido o no, no se


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 9, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:
			
		

> buenas, ya vi varios esquemáticos y demás y todos me complican la vida con una cosa: LA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÓN DIVIDIDA CON TAP CENTRAL.
> soy de argentina, y vivo en bahia blanca especificamente, y es muy caro comprarme uno de esos para los amplis que estoy haciendo y pensaba hacerme uno sin escatimar en los amperes, pero bueno queria ver de donde sacaban ustedes los trafos  puesto que vi que hay muchos argentinos, deben tener un problema parecido o no, no se



Hola...No se si soy yo o realmente no se te entiende cual es tu problema...los transformadores con derivación central son tan comunes como los que no tienen solo debes pedir en tu proveedor lo que necesitas Ej:12+12, 24+24, etc.
Si lo que te refieres es a la alimentación con fuentes simétricas, es otra cosa y solo depende del diseño del amplificador. Perfectamente se puede hacer fuentes simetricas con dos transformadores iguales uno para cada rama solo que se encarece la construcción.
Hay circuitos de potencia que utilizan solo alimentación de Gnd y +B pero generalmente no es así.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 10, 2013)

claro, si, ya se. Pero digo, para mis amplis lm3886, necesito un trafo 35+35 de 6 A, y sale algo de $350 en BsAs :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:
			
		

> claro, si, ya se. Pero digo, para mis amplis lm3886, necesito un trafo 35+35 de 6 A, y sale algo de $350 en BsAs :S



  Yo tampoco comprendo  

Como alternativa económica mira el tema sobre reformar una fuente de PC


----------



## opamp (Ene 10, 2013)

Podrías reconstruir uno de micro-ondas como muchos compañeros del Foro la han hecho.


----------



## jordijan (Ene 10, 2013)

opamp dijo:
			
		

> Podrías reconstruir uno de micro-ondas como muchos compañeros del Foro la han hecho.



realmente funciona!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2013)

jordijan dijo:
			
		

> realmente funciona!



¿ Y que opinas si lees el tema para saberlo ?


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 10, 2013)

claro, la idea era no gastarme tanta guita. Pensaba hacerme uno, buscar por ahi algo de info y listo. Ya estuve viendo. Pero el tema seria el nucleo, las chapitas de acero al silicio que no se ni donde se compran jajajajajaja ahora busco el tuto del trafo del microondas, gracias por el dato


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 10, 2013)

Una idea asi a la loca, y si se hace un doblador de tension con el trafo y de ahi se toman los 2 voltajes , solo que la GND seria algo asi como flotante, nose se me vino a la imaginacion, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## moises95 (Jun 23, 2013)

Si tengo un transformador con tap central y dos salidas de voltaje, pero  quiero hacer una fuente simple, ¿Como lo hago? Cojo una sola salida y  la otra la dejo?. ¿O de hay me salen dos fuentes de alimentación?

El transformador es como este: Enlace 






La cosa es que los dos 33V los llevo a el puente rectificador, pero en el puente me va a quedar entonces, +V -V y el GND que es el tap central.

No se como hacer para que me quede +33V Y GND o bien +33V Y GNG +33 Y GND


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2013)

*No* conectas una de las salidas de 33Vca.
El puente rectificador se conecta entre el TAP central y la rama del transformador restante.
Si tu transformador es de *33-0-33Vca* al rectificar y filtrar (Una rama) te quedarán unos *46Vcc*


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola.

Esto te puedes dar una idea.

Ver el archivo adjunto 91064


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## boris guillen (Sep 14, 2013)

adquirí un transformador en una chatarrera  en buen estado solo que tiene la placa donde van los terminales rota y logre identificar el secundario a simple vista trate de identificar el primario con una lampara en serie... pero en todas las combinaciones que hice siempre la lampara se encendia..(son 7 pines ) eso me hace sospechar que el trafo anda mal...les adujunto unas imagenes... talves alguien tuvo este mismo trafo y sabe donde van los 220v que se usa en mi pais... 
el numero de serie es RTP2N3E015 

 ...


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2013)

Hola Boris ,Ese trafo que adquiriste ,tiene varios devanados de entrada ya que es multitension,es decir viene para 127v/220v/240v,Estoy casi seguro que es de un equipo Aiwa. Por lo general cuando se trata de localizar el primario de un trafo,debemos medir ,cual es el bobinado de mayor resistencia,ese es el metodo a ojo!!!La otra es desarmarlo y contar las espiras(poco practico jeje),Por eso busca el devanado que ofresca mayor resistencia y conectalo en serie con un foco de 60w a la linea,y medi las tensiones del secundario,a ver si son coherentes.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 14, 2013)

Otra forma es ubicar la referencia del trafo y colocarla en un buscador, podes encontrar algun tema en algun lado donde lo mencionen y saber de que equipo es, asi yo he encontrado muchos datos de trafos e ICs, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/

1) Lee los temas anteriores
2) Identifica que bobinados tienen continuidad entre si.
3) Trata de medir la resistencia de los bobinados.
4) Publica los resultados


----------



## boris guillen (Sep 14, 2013)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Hola Boris ,Ese trafo que adquiriste ,tiene varios devanados de entrada ya que es multitension,es decir viene para 127v/220v/240v,Estoy casi seguro que es de un equipo Aiwa. Por lo general cuando se trata de localizar el primario de un trafo,debemos medir ,cual es el bobinado de mayor resistencia,ese es el metodo a ojo!!!La otra es desarmarlo y contar las espiras(poco practico jeje),Por eso busca el devanado que ofresca mayor resistencia y conectalo en serie con un foco de 60w a la linea,y medi las tensiones del secundario,a ver si son coherentes.
> Saludos.


ok muchas gracias ya encontre cuales eran los pines de 220v son los pines 
2 y 7 de la parte inferior de izquierda a derecha(de la foto de la placa)


			
				fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Otra forma es ubicar la referencia del trafo y colocarla en un buscador, podes encontrar algun tema en algun lado donde lo mencionen y saber de que equipo es, asi yo he encontrado muchos datos de trafos e ICs, chauuuuuuuuuuu



si lo intente no encontre casi nada....



los secundarios me botan: 61+61v  20+20v  8v
lo quiero usar para un amplificador cual me recomiendan para este trafo?


----------



## xestebanx (Oct 7, 2013)

Estimados,

Tengo un parlante que funciona a 6V y tiene una potencia de 900mW.
Pase mW a W y me dio 0.9 W., esto lo dividí 6V y me dio 0.15A pasado a mA me dio 150mA

La pregunta es la siguiente...
Con un transformador de salida 6V y 500mA, funcionaria bien el parlante, o tengo que agregarle alguna resistencia ?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## morta (Oct 7, 2013)

hasta los calculos venimos bien, pero tu pregunta no tiene sentido, vos queres extraer un amplificador a transistores de 900mW(de una radio por ejemplo) y alimentarlo con un transformador de 6v 0.5A???


----------



## xestebanx (Oct 7, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta.
Lo que queiro saber es si un transformador de 6v y 500MA me sirve para un parlante de 6v y 900mW?
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 7, 2013)

¿Transformador de alimentación o el de acoplamiento de audio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2013)

Punto 1º : No se conecta un "parlante" a un transformador , si se puede conectar un "parlante-bafle activo" , o sea que tiene un amplificador dentro.

Punto 2º : Un transformador necesita además de rectificación y filtro.

Fotos de ambos dispositivos por favor !


----------



## Scooter (Oct 9, 2013)

Nunca los he usado pero para megafonía habían transformadores adaptadores de impedancia de forma que se elevaba la tensión del audio, se transportaba digamos 100m y allí se volvía a bajar con otro transformador que estaba directamente conectado al altavoz.

Osea que a la salida del amplificador se ponía uno en modo elevador y junto al altavoz otro igual en modo reductor.

Igual ese sistema ya no se usa.


----------



## Barkel (Oct 30, 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Les comento mi problema. Me compré una consola a través de un amigo que fue a EEUU, la cual obviamente viene con las especificaciones de voltaje para dicho país. Yo soy de Chile, por lo que nuestro voltaje es de 220V. Cuando recibí la consola, llegaron dos tipos de "cargadores"... uno correspondía a la consola en si y el otro para cargar el control. Las especificaciones de ambos son las siguientes:
Entrada: 120V - 60Hz 1.1A
Salida: 15V - 5A (continuo)
Ese es de la consola. El del control es:
Entrada: 120V - 60Hz 200mA
Salida: 4.75V 1.6A (Continuo)

Compré dos transformadores que van directamente a la pared, los cuales los venden por potencia: uno de 100W y el otro de 50W. Dichos transformadores son para la consola y el control respectivamente.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Están bien las especificaciones de los transformadores comprados? ¿No tendré ningún problema cuando los conecte? (El transformador de 100W es bastante más grande de lo que me esperaba jajaja... el de 50W es más lo cotidiano).

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.

De antemano, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola.

El de 100W debes cambiarlo por uno de 150W.
La potencia se calcula multiplicado el voltaje de entrada por la corriente de entrada.

Entrada: 120V - 60Hz 1.1A
Potencia: 120Vx1.1A = 132W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pigma (Oct 30, 2013)

No era necesario comprar dos, te podias comprar uno de 200W para que este un poco sobrado y ahi conectar los dos cargadores.


----------



## marcoantonio6502 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hola a todos mi inquietud es la siguiente mande bobinar equivocadamente un transformador con primario de 110 voltios y secundario de 12-0-12  voltios 3 amperios ,pero realmente necesito en el secundario solamente 12 voltios 3 amperios entonces mi pregunta es la siguiente,  si puedo utilizar el tap central y uno solo de los terminales del secundario así subutilize el transformador ya que por cuestiones monetarias me saldría mas costoso volver a ordenar otro transformador. Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## pigma (Feb 2, 2014)

Sere breve. Si.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hola, según tengo entendido si podes usar un solo terminal, pero solo obtendrás 1,5 amperes ya que eso es lo que hay en cada terminal, al menos que te lo hayan hecho de 3 amperes por cada terminal de 12v pero no creo ya que así tendrás 6 amp, espero no haberte mareado, un saludo.


----------



## marcoantonio6502 (Feb 2, 2014)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, según tengo entendido si podes usar un solo terminal, pero solo obtendrás 1,5 amperes ya que eso es lo que hay en cada terminal, al menos que te lo hayan hecho de 3 amperes por cada terminal de 12v pero no creo ya que así tendrás 6 amp, espero no haberte mareado, un saludo.


la 
Gracias por la respuesta no había tenido en cuenta que si lo utilizaba de esa forma el amperaje se reducía a
La mitad y en este caso son necesarios los 3 amperios ya que la fuente alimenta un motor y necesita tal amperaje, creo que lo mejor sera realizarlo con un 7812 para regular la salida y mantener el amperaje, de todas maneras escucho opiniones y muchas gracias por contestar.suerte y éxitos en sus proyectos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 3, 2014)

marcoantonio6502 dijo:
			
		

> la
> Gracias por la respuesta no había tenido en cuenta que si lo utilizaba de esa forma el amperaje se reducía a
> La mitad y en este caso son necesarios los 3 amperios ya que la fuente alimenta un motor y necesita tal amperaje, creo que lo mejor sera realizarlo con un 7812 para regular la salida y mantener el amperaje, de todas maneras escucho opiniones y muchas gracias por contestar.suerte y éxitos en sus proyectos.



Con cuidado, el 7812 NO puede manejar esa corriente


----------



## Manuel51 (Feb 3, 2014)

Creo que no es así. Me parece que, en realidad, tienes 3A a 24V, es decir, entre las salidas 12 y 12. Por lo tanto, también tienes 3A entre la salida 12 y 0 y entre la 0 y 12. Puedes hacer un pequeño arreglo.  Al terminal "0" llegan dos hilos. Desuéldalos y sepáralos. Ahora, suelda el hilo "0" que viene de la izquierda del transformador en el terminal "12" de la derecha y el hilo "0" que viene de la derecha de transformador en el terminal "12" de la izquierda. Así tendrás un transformador de 12V y 6A.
Saludos.


----------



## moncada (Feb 3, 2014)

Utiliza un rectificador en onda completa aprovechando la toma media y no desperdiciarás potencia del transformador ni tendrás que manipularlo. Sigue este esquema:


----------



## capitanp (Feb 3, 2014)

Si el trafo es de 3 ampres es de 3 A en 24 y en 12, y yo creo que no usas AC podria cambiar el rectificador como dice @moncada, si lo tienes armado discreto solo tienes que remover 2 diodos


----------



## marcoantonio6502 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracias a todos por sus opiniones, pues estaba pensando en utilizar un LM317 en presentacion TO-220 que maneja hasta 3 amperios con un transistor a la salida, para regular los 12 voltios y conservar el amperaje, pero no me quiero complicar y voy a seguir el procedimiento que me aconseja MONCADA, vea que de cada tropiezo que se nos presenta en el camino nos deja mucho de aprendizaje. Creo que me dedicare esta semana a adquirir mas conocimientos sobre transformadores . Gracias nuevamente.......


----------



## comando_co (Mar 27, 2014)

Yo tengo un transformador de voltaje de 120voltios (input)/ 26 voltios AC (output) con una corriente de 3 Amps (sin Tab central). La fuente que muestro a continuación pide un transformador de 24 Voltios. Seria muy critico alterar el uso del de 24 por el de 26 voltios?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2014)

no hay problema usa ese transformador


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenos días.

Tienes que tener en cuenta que con los valores de las Resistencias que constan en el esquema, R1 270Ω y R2 5KΩ, la variación de tensión será de entre 1,25 y 24,4V.

Si quieres que la tensión llegue hasta 30V, R1 tendrá que ser de 220Ω.

Recuerda que tienes que poner un generoso Disipador en el Regulador ya que la disipación podrá llegar hasta 100W 

Sal U2


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 28, 2014)

no creo que con un super disipador ahi estoy en desacuerdo con un tip 42 y el 317 basta y sobra para 3A
un disipador generico para to220 es suficiente


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yo recomiendo montar puente de diodos y capacitor; conectar a 120V y medir con el multímetro (VDC). Porque con 26VAC se llegarían a unos 36VDC (teóricos). Algunas veces los transformadores entregan un poco de tensión algo mayor a la establecida en su nominación. El ΔV no debe sobrepasar los 35VDC para LM350. Yo creo que no hay problema pero hay que tener cuidado porque se está en el margen.
Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> no creo que con un super disipador ahi estoy en desacuerdo con un tip 42 y el 317 basta y sobra para 3A
> un disipador generico para to220 es suficiente



Buenos días.

Supongamos que en la salida del filtro hay 33VCC ó 34VCC, ahora ajustamos la fuente para obtener 5VCC con una corriente de 3Amp, en estas condiciones tendremos que disipar *87Vatios*.

Si ajustamos la fuente para obtener 1,5VCC y 3Amp ahora serán* 97.5 Vatios *a disipar...

Siempre hay que dimensionar por exceso el Disipador.

Recordemos que W=IxV (Malditos Matemáticos, siempre liándolo todo  )

Sal U2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2014)

> un disipador generico para to220


 Hola* TRILO-BYTE*. Cuando es genérico el componente el disipador no tiene que se generoso sino ¡ASOMBROSO!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2014)

Por aquí, Cacho San estuvo escribiendo al respecto, si bien el título dice "Amplificadores", lo expuesto es genérico.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## comando_co (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracias por los consejos a los compañeros del foro. Perdonen la tardanza en responder pero he estado muy ocupado con el trabajo. En cuanto al tamaño del disipador, si he pensado en uno de muy buena calidad (mejor que sobre y no que falte). Y es un buen consejo el de medir el voltaje con el puente rectificador y el filtro, así podre saber que voltaje realmente estoy manejando.

La verdad es que al medir el voltaje sin rectificar me da 28.20 voltios AC...hummmm no me quiero imaginar con la etapa rectificadora...Son 39.88 voltios DC (teóricamente hablando). Creo que lo mejor sera comprarme el transformadorcito de 24 voltios nuevecito jejejeje


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 29, 2014)

Hola caro comando_co , ustedes puede facilmente sacar algunas espiras del secundario de modo bajar la tensión de salida y lograr obtenir los 24 Voltios deseados , asi no hay la necesidad de conpra otro transformador.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## comando_co (Mar 29, 2014)

Buena idea Daniel! la verdad es que no pense en esa opción.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 29, 2014)

comando_co dijo:
			
		

> Buena idea Daniel! la verdad es que no pense en esa opción.


Y lo mejor ainda es salvar una $ plata $ , jajajajajajajaajajajajajajaja.


----------



## kaazad (Abr 13, 2014)

Hola a todos, espero que me podaís echar una mano con una duda que tengo con un transformador que me he pillado.
He preparado un dibujo con las información que me da el fabricante, segun la cual en el secundario las salidas de 270v y las de 50v pueden conectarse en serie para hacer un total de 320v
0,12A,  de lo cual deduzco dos formas de hacerlo la primera seria unir las salidas 12 y 13 y nos quedarían como salida real 11 y 14.
O la segunda que seria, unir los dos ceros de las salidas  11 y 13 y por otro lado las salidas 12 y 14. 
 pero dudo cual seria la forma correcta de conectarlo.


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2014)

kaazad dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, espero que me podaís echar una mano con una duda que tengo con un transformador que me he pillado.
> He preparado un dibujo con las información que me da el fabricante, segun la cual en el secundario las salidas de 270v y las de 50v pueden conectarse en serie para hacer un total de 320v
> 0,12A,  de lo cual deduzco dos formas de hacerlo la primera seria unir las salidas 12 y 13 y nos quedarían como salida real 11 y 14.
> O la segunda que seria, unir los dos ceros de las salidas  11 y 13 y por otro lado las salidas 12 y 14.
> ...


Hola caro Kaazazd , ustuve estudiando lo dibujo que  ustedes posteaste y para mi lo correcto  faseamento para si obtenir 320Vac en la salida es ino"9"- 0V , conectar pino "10" y "13" ,pino "14"-premera salida de 230V , haora la segunda salidaino "11"-0V , conectar pino "12" y "15" , pino"15"- segunda salida de 230V. Hasta haora es eso. Una pregunta : ? que realmente quieres hacer con ese transformador ? , te pregunto eso para puder con mucho gusto ayudarte mejor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2014)

kaazad dijo:
			
		

> las salidas de 270v y las de 50v pueden conectarse en serie para hacer un total de 320v
> 0,12A, de lo cual deduzco dos formas de hacerlo la primera seria unir las salidas 12 y 13 y nos quedarían como salida real 11 y 14.
> O la segunda que seria, unir los dos ceros de las salidas 11 y 13 y por otro lado las salidas 12 y 14.
> pero dudo cual seria la forma correcta de conectarlo.
> Gracias de antemano


 
Es sencillo  , en un sentido se sumarían (en fase 270+50=320V) y en el otro se restarían (en contrafase 270-50=220V)

Es solo cuestión de probar y medir , *nada se quema tratándose de un secundario*.

Si la prueba fuera en un primario habría que ponerle lámpara en serie *si o si* para no dañarlo. 

Saludos !


----------



## alexus (Abr 13, 2014)

Deberias medir, si el 0 es comun o si es independiente para cada devanado secuandario.

Si es independiente, conectas en serie la salida de 270v con una de las de 50v.

Abrazo.


----------



## kaazad (Abr 13, 2014)

Gracias a todos os comento, hay continuidad por pares, como os indico, 13 con 14, 15 con 16, pero entre 9 y 10, 11 y 12 no me da continuidad, pero si una resistencia de primero 9 con 10 de 95 Ohm y entre 11 y 12 de 92 Ohm

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2014)

Eso es normal , un bobinado mas cerca del núcleo lleva menos longitud de alambre que uno exterior.

Por eso los transformadores de salida se bobinan a la par 

Podes intentar compensar un poco midiendo los de 50 V , a ver cual hermanás con cual.

Pero eso no trae mayores problemas en las fuentes de alimentación y siempre se podría compensar.


----------



## kaazad (Abr 13, 2014)

Gracias voy a probarlo y os comento.


Saludos


----------



## kaazad (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, el trafo lo he probado  siguiendo vuestras indicaciones y perfecto, todos los valores un poco  por encima de las indicaciones del fabricante, pero hay que tener  en cuenta que era sin carga.
Y repito muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, lección aprendida.


Saludos


----------



## Elektro90 (May 21, 2014)

Hola tengo un transformador 230V /13VAC. Quisiera saber si es peligroso tocarlo con las manos AMBOS EXTREMOS DEL TRAFO, que yo sepa. Yo asumo que es un trafo reductor aislado como cualquier trafo que solia tocar con manos peladas cuando hacia practicas de electronica, pero quiero estar seguro para evitar sorpresas. Aqui les ajunto una imagen

Todos los trafos estan aislados, cierto?.. o hay trafos que no puedo tocar?.. Por ejemplo he visto unos en estabilidores (ups) que parecen no estar aislados.

http://subefotos.com/ver/?1dfb344fa870e98f5f97bcfb9968b387o.jpg#codigos

Saludos ...


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2014)

Hola Elektro90,Todo Transformador,tiene la particularidadad de tener separados el primario del secundario,es decir poseen aislacion galvanica,esta aislacion depende de la calidad del mismo,El mayor riesgo reside en que el bobinado primario,conectado a la red de canalizacion,sufra perdida de aislacion,por ej se salga el esmalte del cobre y entre en contacto ,con el secundario.

Los trafos,que necesitan un mayor nivel de aislacion ,utilizan carretes separados,por ej en los timbres de entrada de las casas y algo similar ocurre en la aparatologia medica,Sin embargo los denominados Autotransformadores ,No Poseen esta aislacion por motivos de costos,Mayoritariamente se utilizan este tipo de transformadores en los reductores de voltage por ej de 220v,a 110v es decir para equipos fabricados para el mercado norteamericano y que los queremos utilizar en paises con lineas de 220v.
Para concluir, En condiciones normales,no reviste ningun tipo de riesgo, tocar el secundario de un transformador,Pero por las dudas hazlo con calzado de goma jaja 


Saludos.


----------



## Elektro90 (May 21, 2014)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Para concluir, En condiciones normales,no reviste ningun tipo de riesgo, tocar el secundario de un transformador,pero por las dudas hazlo con calzado de goma jaja



Si entiendo que si POR ALGUNA RAZON EXTRAÑA (ya que no es comun)el recubrimiento de cobre de las bobinas del primario se gastaran/pelaran, entonces toda "la corriente y voltaje" 220AC del primario pasaria directamente al secundario con lo cual uno se electrocutaria.

Bueno, me surgio una curiosidad. Que tanto voltaje Ac  un hombre podria soportar tocando el secundariode un trafo sin lastimarse?? La verdad en el laboratorio siempre he tocado voltajes  de 9VAC o 12vAC en el secudario de las trafos.

Has probado con 50 VAC o 75AC? y tambien, me diste a entender que si toco 200V AC con zapatos de goma no me pasara nada.. Es asi??jajaja

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## opamp (May 21, 2014)

Todos son aislados, pero no todos son reductores de voltaje, en la industria encuentras muchos elevadores voltaje.


----------



## Elektro90 (May 21, 2014)

opamp dijo:
			
		

> Todos son aislados, pero no todos son reductores de voltaje, en la industria encuentras muchos elevadores voltaje.


Si son aislados puedo tocar su cuerpo del trafo pero no los cables pelados por donde sale el voltaje. Cierto?

Bueno, el trafo que mostre en la imagen es de 220VAC - 13VAC, obvio que es reductor, y hay una figurita impresa que dice PELIGRO amenazandote jaja por eso queria estar bien seguro!


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2014)

Elektro90 dijo:
			
		

> si toco 200V AC con zapatos de goma no me pasara nada.. Es asi??jajaja



Hola Si tocas un trafo entre puntas ,cuyo secundario sea de 220v por mas aislado que estes !!!Preparate para tremenda patada jaja,o algo peor.


Saludos.


----------



## Cdma System (May 21, 2014)

siempre es mejor no tocar los 2 cables al mismo tiempo


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2014)

opamp dijo:
			
		

> Todos son aislados, pero no todos son reductores de voltaje, en la industria encuentras muchos elevadores voltaje.



Todos los transformadores son reversibles así que elevadores o reductores de tensión solo depende de por donde los conectes.
Evidentemente a tensiones adecuadas, que nadie conecte el devanado de 12V a 230V.


----------



## papirrin (May 22, 2014)

> Has probado con 50 VAC o 75AC? y tambien, me diste a entender que si toco 200V AC con zapatos de goma no me pasara nada.. Es asi??



toda corriente alterna te va a dar toques, entre mas voltajes es mas peligroso, asi que cuidado con los experimentos.

imaginate a ti como una resistencia que soporta ciertos Vatios, si sobrepasas tu capacidad te haces chicharron, segun recuerdo 100mA ya son muy peligrosos.


----------



## opamp (May 22, 2014)

Los transformadores no son reversibles, el secundario es fabricado con un porcentaje mayor de espiras que las calculadas teóricamente, para compensar las pérdidas. Un trafo de muy baja potencia puede tener más de 10% de espiras que las teóricas. Si intercambiamos primario por secundario se nota una reduccion aproximada de 10 + 10 = 20%


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2014)

Hola a todos devemos recordar que generalmente por motivos economicos los transformadores  de 220Vac/110Vac o contrario 110Vac/220Vac son en realidad "autotransformadores" o sea un unico enrolamento con derivación o toma central , desafortunadamenter no hay ayslamento galvanico una ves que lo inicio del enrolamento es comun tanto para entrada como para la salida.
Peor ainda quando ese equipo (lo transformador) es hecho con enrolamento enpleando hilos de aluminio , !!!una verdadera porqueria !!! , pero desafortunadamente es possible encontrar algo asi.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Los transformadores no son reversibles, el secundario es fabricado con un porcentaje mayor de espiras que las calculadas teóricamente, para compensar las pérdidas. Un trafo de muy baja potencia puede tener más de 10% de espiras que las teóricas. Si intercambiamos primario por secundario se nota una reduccion aproximada de 10 + 10 = 20%


Si, claro que hay pérdidas pero funcionar funciona "perfectamente", osea, dando menos tensión.
Para pasar de 12 a 230 habría qu usar un trasformador "nominal" de 230 a 9 conectado al revés (mas o menos)



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos devemos recordar que generalmente por motivos economicos los transformadores  de 220Vac/110Vac o contrario 110Vac/220Vac son en realidad "autotransformadores" o sea un único enrolamento con derivación o toma central , desafortunadamente no hay ayslamento galvanico una ves que lo inicio del enrolamento es comun tanto para entrada como para la salida.
> Peor ainda quando ese equipo (lo transformador) es hecho con enrolamento enpleando hilos de aluminio , !!!una verdadera porqueria !!! , pero desafortunadamente es possible encontrar algo asi.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


Los autotrasformadores son MUY favorables cuando son tensiones próximas, no tendría sentido un autotrasformador 230 a 12V porque el ahorro sería insignificante.
A cambio no se tiene aislamiento...pero bueno, si conecto una nevera de 230 a 230 tampoco tengo aislamiento, así que si lo uso para aprovechar un electrodoméstico de otra tensión no pierdo nada, estoy igual que estaba.

Creo que la pregunta original iba para una fuente de digamos 12 o 24V, en ese caso lo único que "mata" es lo que puede matar una tensión de 12 o 24V. En ese caso no hay peligro porque 12 o 24 se supone que son seguras, no nos afecta si la tensión del primario está a 230V o a lo que sea.
Por cierto que la continua "mata mas" porque es mas difícil despegarse o simplemente abrir el arco, lo que pasa es que raramente vemos tensiones continuas de 20 o 300V, vemos la de 12V del coche que "mata poco".


----------



## rferreyra (May 28, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro mi pregunta es la siguiente:
tengo un transformador de 12v + 12v, ahora bien del mismo salen 3 cables uno negro,en un extremo uno rojo en el medio y otro rojo en el otro extremo, ahora bien cuando conecto el negro a masa y el rojo del medio lo tomo como positivo, y mido la tensión entre estos dos me salen 12v.
Si conecto el negro a masa y tomo el rojo del otro extremo como positivo y mido la tensión entre estos dos también me salen 12v.
La pregunta es: para que me salgan 24v cual debo tomar como masa y cual como vivo?

Desde ya muchas Gracias. ...


----------



## jjcordoba (May 28, 2014)

lo que debes de hacer es tomar los dos cables de color rojo entre estos dos hay 24V. cual es la idea, es decir rectificar? o algo en particular, para ofrecerte mas ayuda


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 28, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 111145


----------



## Fuentes84 (May 28, 2014)

Si quisiera de ese transformador solo 12 V, debería conectar el cable rojo y negro a un puente de diodos  para su posterior rectificación, dejando el otro cable rojo al aire?


----------



## jjcordoba (May 28, 2014)

no hay ningún problema, solo ten la precaución de ponerle cinta aislante en la punta para que de pronto no provoque daños al tener contacto con otra parte del circuito


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 28, 2014)

Fuentes84 dijo:
			
		

> Si quisiera de ese transformador solo 12 V, debería conectar el cable rojo y negro a un puente de diodos  para su posterior rectificación, dejando el otro cable rojo al aire?



No con dos diodos y el cable negro a masa tenes una puente de onda completa, esos transformadores fueron fabricado para ahorrar en semiconductores y en el caso que se quiera 12+12 o sea 12 y -12

Onda completa con 2 diodos


----------



## sanson222 (Ago 8, 2014)

Buenos dias nuevamente, me voy a tomar el atrevimiento de postear para preguntar algo que me tiene con mucha curiosidad. Es sobre un circuito en donde hay un transformador y al parecer habia un selector de voltajes, no parece muy dificil de entender, pero no logro comprender como es que esta conectado o como funciona el transformador. Solamente vi transformadores con un bobinado primario y uno o dos secundarios, lo cual al ver este no entendia por que hay tantas entradas. Lo que si recuerdo es que en el bobinado primario podia haber 3 entradas que varian las vueltas del bobinado dependiendo como lo conectemos pero no logro entender muy bien este transformador.
¿Alguien tiene una referencia sobre transformadores o puede ayudarme a entender este transformador?

EDIT: dejo una imagen mas descriptiba del circuito


----------



## AVILA (Ago 8, 2014)

saludos al foro, el transformador que tienes en la foto trae la versatilidad de utilizarlo en 120V, 220V y 240V,  puede traer tu circuito un selector de tensiones de entrada o lo programas manualmente haciendo unos puentes poniendo en serie los devanados para 220V o 240V, para 120V los devanados se colocan en paralelo para mantener la potencia del transformador, se tiene que considerar cuales son los inicios de devanado (0v) ya que pueden quedar en contra-fase.


----------



## sanson222 (Ago 8, 2014)

Gracias por responder, me aclaraste mucho con tu respuesta, ahi subi una imagen de como entiendo que es el diagrama del primario del transformador. Entonces ahora me queda la duda de el por que una fase esta conectada a la mitad de un devanado.

tambien dejo una imagen de como lo conectaria


----------



## AVILA (Ago 11, 2014)

saludos al Foro, hola Sanson222, en realidad no es la mitad del devanado, es una derivación ligeramente abajo (100V), los inicios de devanado son los "0", si tu pones en serie 120 con 100 obtienes los 220V, si utilizaras los extremos obtendrías 240V, saludos


----------



## sanson222 (Ago 21, 2014)

hola otra vez, dejo este mensaje para comunicarte que medi las resistencias de los devanados primarios del transformador y me dio valores muy bajo para ser primario( entre 15 y 18 Ohms). Gracias igual por la respuesta


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 21, 2014)

sanson222 dijo:
			
		

> hola otra vez, dejo este mensaje para comunicarte que medi las resistencias de los devanados primarios del transformador y me dio valores muy bajo para ser primario( entre 15 y 18 Ohms). Gracias igual por la respuesta



A mi juicio esos valores se encuentran dentro de lo normal para un bobinado primario, incluso los hay de menor resistencia.
Saludos!


----------



## sanson222 (Ago 21, 2014)

Lucho LP dijo:
			
		

> A mi juicio esos valores se encuentran dentro de lo normal para un bobinado primario, incluso los hay de menor resistencia.
> Saludos!



Es que segui la guia del señor fogonazo como probar un transformador, y como dice que un transformador chico tiene en el primario una resistencia de 650 me quede pensando un rato y llegue a la conclusion de que el primario podria tenes fallas de aislacion.


----------



## AVILA (Ago 22, 2014)

saludos a todos, es difícil definir grande o pequeño, lo importante es que definas la potencia de tu transformador, y sobre eso calcules la corriente (amperes) que soporta en el primario has una prueba en vació (sin carga) y midas la corriente que consume, yo lo daría por bueno si consume un aproximado al 1% de la corriente de trabajo, entre mas baja mejor, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 26, 2014)

*una pregunta* 

tengo un amplificador de *3Watts 4Ω* y quiero alimentar un parlante de _*16Ω  2watts*_ porque se que si coloco en forma directa el parlante no obtendre toda la potencia por lo que pense usar un transformador que adapte los valores 



lo que pienso que la relación seria *1:4* alquilen tiene una mena idea de cuantas vueltas  y si estoy mas o menos bien guiado  el núcleo por su puesto seria de un trasformador acorde a la potencia


----------



## brucelee2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hola muy buenas a todos.

Vamos por partes... Todo el este problema ha surgido después de crear un amplificador de 60w con el TDA 2050 los componentes etc los saque de esta pagina: construyasuvideorokola

Esta todo montado y en su sitio pero me ha dado problema el transformador RTP2N3B003 de Panasonic. SA-AK25 Se me rompio el equipo y lo recicle creandome el mio propio 

El problema es que necesito para el amplificador de auido que es de 60w o 24v DC con 3 amperios o 18-0-18 AC con 3amperios. Lo que no se si este transfomrador me va a ser util. 

Ya lo he conectado da buena potencia pero le equiboque en conectar los pines y me dio un corto. 
Ahora lo tengo conectado a un transformador electrico de 12v 1A.
Y estoy viendo lo que puedo hacer con el Transformador del antigo equipo de muscia.
Os paso las fotos a ver si me podeis ayudar ya que aqui me lio un poco.  
Por que no se que diferencia hay entere 24vDC a 18-0-18AC, solo se que se puede pasar esa corriente alterna a contigua y se multiplicaria por 1,4. Y para eso eso sistema tiene integrados 4 diodos que pasan la corriente de alterna a continua. Bueno no me rollo más.

Bueno este es el proyecto: construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp2050.php

Las fotos estan adjuntadas.


Y aqui el grafico del Transformador... que creo que pone que hay 3, me refiero que da 3 tensiones diferentes, uno de 4,7v otro de 12v, y otro de 22v todo AC claramente. Pero con el multimetro solo me da correctos los de 12v y 4,7v el de 22voltios me da 36v No se si lo estaré midiendo mal.  Aqui la foto:



Bueno espero que haya aclarado las cosas... espero respuestas  Muchas gracias a todos y a este foro   
Un saludo y tener cuidado con la electricidad 

PD: no se donde iria este tama o en dispositivos de audio o en fuentes de aliemntacion ya que el probema mio radica allí, y ya cuando tenga todo terminado lo puedo compartir con vosotros ;-)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2014)

Ese transformador tiene tres tensiones de salida:

4,5Vac del cual podrás obtener 6Vdc 

12,7 - 0 - 12,7 del cual podrás obtener +16Vdc y -16Vdc , seguramente para el preamplificador , o sea poca corriente.

22,8 - 0 - 22,8 del cual obtendrás +32 y -32 V con una corriente cómo para hacer andar un amplificador estereo de unos 30+30 Watts , pero el TDA2050 no soporta tanta tensión , seguramente ese transformador alimentaba unos STK.

La plaqueta amplificadora ya la tiraste o todavía la conservas ?


----------



## brucelee2 (Sep 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese transformador tiene tres tensiones de salida:
> 
> 4,5Vac del cual podrás obtener 6Vdc
> 
> ...



Oki gracias, ¿la plaqueta amplificadora? ¿Eso que es?   Lo que he reciclado de esa minicadena es el disipador algunos condensadores, diodos, el mismo circuito en si, y transistores, lo demas lo lleve a chatarra. 

Me he pillado ahora este Transforamdor pero no se por donde conectarlo a la corriente supongo que lor el rojo y negro... Ya que sabia que el otro no me iba a funcionar.

En el otro transformador midiendo el pin 5 y 6 creo que daba 21v AC pero tampoco me sirve.

El otro circuito integrado de la otra minicadena era... BC POWER MODULE RSN 3502 A H2 030417

He adjuntado la foto del otro transformador pequeñito.  Si me podeis ayudar como se conectan y decir que diferencia hay entre 12v AC y 12v DC me seria de gran ayuda y me sacaria de dudas.  Muchas garcias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2014)

Parece tener dos entradas de 110V que habrá que poner en serie , fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## brucelee2 (Sep 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece tener dos entradas de 110V que habrá que poner en serie , fijate por aqui :



Oki muchisimas gracias ;-)


----------



## Bitrola (Oct 14, 2014)

Hola buenas tarde soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera pedir ayuda.
tengo un transformador con dos lineas de 12 volt, en una linea tiene 15 amperios y la otra linea tiene 30 amperios, lo hice asi para alimentar una autostereo y una potencia, el problema son los siguiente: en la primera linea de 12v 15a tengo el puente de corriente continua con respectivo rectificador modelo dc ru mb 2510 y el capacitor de 4700uf de 50v, cuando esa linea la conecto al estereo y empiezo a suvir el volumente se me apaga, como tendria que ser el puente para que me funcione bien el estereo y no se me apague.
y el otro problema que tengo es con la otra linea de 12v 30a es que quisiera saber comotendria que hacer el puente de corriente continua para que me funcione a la perfeccion la potencia que conecto en dicha fuente, la potencia es una soundmagus dk 600.
si me pueden orientar o decir como hacer con los puentes estaria muy agradecido con la comunidad. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Bitrola (Oct 15, 2014)

Sino me puden decir o pasar el esquma para amrmar los puentes de corriente continua para dicho transformador, Desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 15, 2014)

Al menos tienes que poner diagrama o fotos(buenas) de lo que tienes hecho, para que puedan ayudarte.
Y la palabra ayuda en el título,"*No Ayuda*"
Mira el último tema en moderación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2014)

Existen puentes rectificadores de 50 A , debes usar ese.

Necesitás 1.000 uF por Ampere de salida , así que con 4.700 te has quedado re re corto !


----------



## guchin (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola alguien me podría brindar algo de información sobre la parte donde dice 12v-6v-0v mi duda es como usar esta parte del transformador.
He planeado hacer mi fuente con el de 14-0-14 pero estoy considerando usar esa parte y hacer una con mas funciones.
Si alguien sabe como usar esta se lo agradece su respuesta.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola Guchin,Bienvenido al foro ,segun se observa en el mismo trafo,el mismo posee dos ramas secundarias y el conexionado es el siguiente
Primario 120v rojo y rojo
Secundario 1 rama.
Amarillo 12v
Marron  6v
Azul 0v
Secunadario 2 rama
Naranja 14v
Verde 0v
Naranja 14v
Lo que significa,que la primera rama entrega 12 y 6 ,con respecto al azul.
Y que la 2 rama entrega,por cada devanado 14v ,con respecto al verde,Si tomas entre los naranjas,tenes ,en teoria 28v.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2014)

También se puede considerar que los secundarios entregan *14-0-14Vca y 6-0-6Vca* respectivamente.


----------



## opamp (Oct 20, 2014)

Si los bobinados secundarios son del mismo calibre, puedes "operarlo", separas 6Vac -0- 6Vac y se lo sumas a los bobinados de 14Vac ; te daría 20Vac- 0- 20Vac , es para que utilices todo el trafo.


----------



## guchin (Oct 20, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> También se puede considerar que los secundarios entregan *14-0-14Vca y 6-0-6Vca* respectivamente.



Fogonazo haciendo las mediciones el transformador da 12.1v(amarillo)  6.2v(cafe) y el restante 0v (azul) pero al hacer la medición del amarillo al café (basándome en tu mensaje tendrían que ser 12 pero me da 6 )(alguna sugerencia)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2014)

Amarillo con Marron 6v
Marrón con Azul 6v
Amarillo con Azul 12V



*6Vca*
	  -  	
*0Vca*
	  -  	
*6Vca*

Amarillo	-	Marrón	-	Azul


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 21, 2014)

Bitrola dijo:


> Hola buenas tarde soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera pedir ayuda.
> tengo un transformador con dos lineas de 12 volt, en una linea tiene 15 amperios y la otra linea tiene 30 amperios, lo hice asi para alimentar una autostereo y una potencia, el problema son los siguiente: en la primera linea de 12v 15a tengo el puente de corriente continua con respectivo rectificador modelo dc ru mb 2510 y el capacitor de 4700uf de 50v, cuando esa linea la conecto al estereo y empiezo a suvir el volumente se me apaga, como tendria que ser el puente para que me funcione bien el estereo y no se me apague.
> y el otro problema que tengo es con la otra linea de 12v 30a es que quisiera saber comotendria que hacer el puente de corriente continua para que me funcione a la perfeccion la potencia que conecto en dicha fuente, la potencia es una soundmagus dk 600.
> si me pueden orientar o decir como hacer con los puentes estaria muy agradecido con la comunidad. desde ya muchas gracias



no creo que el problema este en los transformadores el problema están en le diseño de la fuente los diodos y los capacitores, que parlante tienes usando en al salida... ahora si estamos hablando que el las 2 tensiones o sea los cable que alimentan al stereo y la potencia salen del mismo transformador estan muy pero muy corto con todo


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese transformador tiene tres tensiones de salida:
> 
> 4,5Vac del cual podrás obtener 6Vdc
> 
> ...



Lo siento, es que no encontraba el tema de los transformadores... Ya sabia que tenia inicado uno... mi error.

Tengo el problema... con los transfomradores, hasta el punto de que he pensado en hacer el mio propio. Pero eso ya lo veré ya que son muchas vueltas. 

El transofmrador que tengo:

Es uno basico, que tiene dos cables rojos que me dan 17v AC, dos cables azules que me dan 18v AC, y dos cables amarillos que me dan 22v AC. y uno blanco que no se para que sirve, ya que con el rojo y blanco me dan 6v... Al tener conectado el amplificador a la en los dos extremos sin el tap le conecte los cables de 18AC que con el puete de diodos se rectifica a 24DC... Pero al subir el sonido menos de la mitad ya se corta. Y se olle mal. "Distorsionado" Medi el amperaje y me daba 0,12A sin que el sonido se corte. Que no son ni 3W de potencia en RMS. De los 60W que puede dar.

Mi pergunta es: Si el amplificador necesita 18v - 0 - 18v (AC)
Midiendo con el multimetro, me tiene que dar: midiendo los dos de 18v = 36v.
y midiendo el central con el de la derecha y izquierda me tiene que dar 18v ¿no es así?

Muhcas gracias es que estoy muy confuso con el tap central, ayer estuve leyendo mucho en interent, pero me parecio más sencillo crear mi propio transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2014)

Juntá un cable azul con uno rojo , eso será el punto medio.

Medí el voltaje en los cables azul y rojo sueltos , debe darte 35 VAC , si solo te da 1 Volt , entonces intercambiá los azules.

Una vez logrado 35V entre extremos , y 17V de una punta al "punto medio" y 18V de la otra punta al punto medio , ya tenés listo tu transformador .

Saludos !


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Juntá un cable azul con uno rojo , eso será el punto medio.
> 
> Medí el voltaje en los cables azul y rojo sueltos , debe darte 35 VAC , si solo te da 1 Volt , entonces intercambiá los azules.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti he dado con la solución perfecta  ahora se el mi transofmrador tenia punto medio (TAP) que era el cable de color blanco... He medido los voltajes de todos y el que más da es el amarillo 22v y con el tap central 11,4v. Y asi que el amarillo es de 12v 0 12v... 

He echo muchas fotos, y ahora estoy confuso por que en la chatarreria me pille un transforamdor toroidala ver si funcionaba y si no pues le haria apaños y para su reuso, pero me ha funciondo, me da 23votios AC y solo tiene dos salidas. 

he echo muchas fotos en las que pongo como lo mido etc... el transofmrador toroidal pesa 2,4KG y parece potente ajajaj... Pense que si estubiera roto le podria enrollar yo la segunda bobina para que me de 18 o 17v. Bueno aqui las fotos.

Voy a intentar ver que voltaje me da el azul y rojo sueltos. Y gracias por el consejo. Ahora almenos se lo que estoy buscando, que es 18v 0 18v (Que son 18v con la toma tap y 36 con los dos 18v) Muchas gracias. Ayer aprendi mucho ajajaj incluso a crear bobinas toroidales y basicas en forma de EI. Un saludo ;-) 

Ya subi las fotos, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, si me podriais explicar por que entre los dos 18v dan 36v y con el 0 da 18v. Y al rectificarlo a DC se rectificarian los 36v a DC? eso no quemaria el circuito que tengo? O para eso estan el puente de los 4 diodos 2 para cada toma de 18v?  Muchas gracias de verdad un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2014)

brucelee2 dijo:


> me podriais explicar por que entre los dos 18v dan 36v y con el 0 da 18v. Y al rectificarlo a DC se rectificarian los 36v a DC? eso no quemaria el circuito que tengo? O para eso estan el puente de los 4 diodos 2 para cada toma de 18v?  Muchas gracias de verdad un saludo.


 
18 + 18 = 36 . . .  simplemente se suman si están en fase , y se restan si están en contrafase (recordar que es una senoidal)


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 18 + 18 = 36 . . .  simplemente se suman si están en fase , y se restan si están en contrafase (recordar que es una senoidal)



oki más sencillo de lo que pensaba. Muchisimas gracias.

Por cierto cuando junto el azul y el rojo no me da corto... pero se olle ruido electrico del transfomrador supungo que eso no será bueno.

Bueno muchas graicas. Por cierto me podrias decir si el transofrmador toroidal me da 23v AC

Eso significa que cada uno da 11v 11v? Eso es que el transfomrador Toroidal es de 230v AC a 12v AC? con el amperaje que tenga... Tiene un cable gordo parece de buen calibre así que supongo que tendra buen amperaje.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> 18 + 18 = 36 . . .  simplemente se suman si están en fase , y se restan si están en contrafase (recordar que es una senoidal)



Una pregunta más: si querio conseguir esos 18v - 0 - 18v... 
podria modificar el debanado secundario quitandolo y enrollando cable hasta conseguirlo no?

Mi pregunta es... Si buscas 18v tendrias que calcularlo (para saber el nº de vueltas) con ese voltaje ¿no? y no con 36 que es la suma...

Entonces la conclusión de todo esto es que la corriente AC se divide en dos? alguien me lo puede explicar por favor, es que estoy que me falta poco por entenderlo, o que me pase una URL donde lo explique. Muchas gracias saludo.

PD: Auque claro cuando buscas 18 v 0 18v con el tap central y quieres crear tu el debanado secundario tendria que ser con dos cables de cobre. Ya al Terminar de embobinar todo el cable, al tener 4 terminales unes dos y ese será el tap central. Pero ahora mismo no me acuerdo cual se unia o los que tenian o no continuidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2014)

Si hace ruido algo está mal o algo tiene conectado por dentro.

Hacé una matriz en un papel , todos los colores en horizontal y todos los colores en vertical y medis todas las opciones (cómo una batalla naval). Y subilo.

El toroidal solo da 23 VAC , no  11,5 + 11,5 :loco: , ya que no tenés el punto medio !

Eso rectificado te daría 32V , o 32+32 según cómo lo rectifiques , pero te pasás y vas a incendiar el TDA2050.

Una opción sería bobinarle encima para 17 + 17 VAC 

O quitarle algunas espiras para llevarlo a 17V y hacer el otro de 17V encima


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 18, 2014)

brucelee2 dijo:


> Una pregunta más: si querio conseguir esos 18v - 0 - 18v...
> podria modificar el debanado secundario quitandolo y enrollando cable hasta conseguirlo no?
> 
> Mi pregunta es... Si buscas 18v tendrias que calcularlo (para saber el nº de vueltas) con ese voltaje ¿no? y no con 36 que es la suma...
> ...



Ok, deacuerdo, ya mañana lo subo(la foto del otro transfomrador. Con los voltajes. Dibujados.

 Creo que intentare hacer el de toroidal a 17v ac quitandole algunas vueltas. 

Entonces vale, cuando no tiene tap central no se divide y es la ganancia que da, cuando tiene tap central, se divide en dos. Cuando se miden los 17v+17v. Interesante... he calculado que tendria que dar 80 vueltas para 18v. Ahora he contado las vueltas y hay 102. En el debanado secundario, si hace falta comprare otro en la chatareria lo reciclaria y me llevaria el cable de cobre. Y los pondria los dos para que hacer el tap centra.

¿Y hay diferencia con o sin tap central? 
De verdad muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2014)

Para ese transformador tan grande mejor dejalo en 17 VAC.

Y en los transformadores no se habla de ganancia , ganancia tienen los transistores , los amplificadores.


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para ese transformador tan grande mejor dejalo en 17 VAC.
> 
> Y en los transformadores no se habla de ganancia , ganancia tienen los transistores , los amplificadores.



Oki, voy a ver ahora como queda... y ahora te subo la foto con el otro transfomrador... con el voltaje de los cables etc...

Un saludo.


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacé una matriz en un papel , todos los colores en horizontal y todos los colores en vertical y medis todas las opciones (cómo una batalla naval). Y subilo.



Aqui tienes espero que entiendas algo.

Gracias. ;-) Ahora me voy a poner a quitarle vueltas al toroidal y a ver como funciona ejejej  un saludo.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si hace ruido algo está mal o algo tiene conectado por dentro.
> 
> Hacé una matriz en un papel , todos los colores en horizontal y todos los colores en vertical y medis todas las opciones (cómo una batalla naval). Y subilo.
> 
> ...




WOW ajajajaj le he conectado el tap central... y los azules y mola  ajajajaj ahora el ventilador si que funciona ajajaj... y me da mucha potencia  He medido con el tester y me llega ahora a 1amperio esto ya si que son rms ajajaj... Ale gracias... pero ahora no me va el boton de apagar ajajajaj... wow pero ahora si que peta ajajaj pobres vecinos jijiji  Muchisimas gracias...  Le intento conectar los amarillos a ver si suena mas fuerte?... o podria quemar el tda?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2014)

Estás usando el blanco de punto medio y los dos azules ?


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 20, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estás usando el blanco de punto medio y los dos azules ?



Antes solo estaba usando los dos azules y no me daba mucha potencia ahora he probado con el blanco tambien, y se nota mucho a diferencia.

El suelo retumba con los altavozes. Pero, he medido el amperaje y hasta donde se corta el sonido lo maximo de amperios son 0,6amp (eso con el tap central) y solo con los azules lo maximo era 0,12amp.

Creo que llega hasta 1amp pero se corta mucho el sonido y se olle mal. Pero asi con el tap central ya me da bastante potenica, voy a ver como lo dejo. Por que el toroidal me sera dificil ponerlo en la cajita del ampli.

Muchas gracias un saludo.


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 20, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para ese transformador tan grande mejor dejalo en 17 VAC.
> 
> Y en los transformadores no se habla de ganancia , ganancia tienen los transistores , los amplificadores.



Creo que lo voy a dejar en 17,6v ya que el puente de diodos consume como 2volt.. mas perdidas y demás estará bien así ¿no?

Ya que en el protyecto del tda piden 18 - 0 - 18.


Cuando le he quitado al toroidal la pegatina me he dado cuenta que pone de secundario 0 - 23v

¿Eso tiene algo que ver? Bueno muchas gracias, un saludo.



Aqui las fotos: 

Por cierto creo que pone que en la toma 0 -22v tiene 8,8 amp creo... :/ 

Si pone 0 - 22v Tendria como tendria que conectarlo al amplificador, uno a 18 y otro al tap o los dos a los dos 18?

Madre que lio ajajaj... con el tap central, pero bueno poco a poco se me van aclarando las cosas.

Muchisimas gracias.



Me he puesto a probarlo con la bombilla y todo, y al sobre pasar los 1amp que me ponia el tester, se encendia la bombilla... eso no es bueno ¿verdad? O tiene que pasar...¿? O es que cuando se enciende la bombilla es la carga que se le da al transfomrador... pj mi bombilla es de 60w si se enciende poco a poco eso quiere decir que genera calor, ¿no? Bueno muchas gracias, un saludo.

La bombilla es de 60w. Eso significa que en algun lado se producia un corto...

Lo conecte a la toma tap y a uno de +18v ya que los dos en +18, me daba mucho menos potencia. 

Bueno muchas gracias espero que me puedan ayudar ya me falta poco para terminar este ampli. )


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 21, 2014)

Muchas gracias, ya funciona perfectamente, le he quitado vueltas al toroidal, lo deje en 17,6v ac pero sin tap centra. "Solo con dos tomas"

Una la conecto al tap central y la otra a una toma de 18v. Y ahora si que me llenga a los 3amp al maximo con el tester... Ahora solo me hace falta poner esteticamente la cajita y llasta terminado.

por cierto para bajar el voltaje de 24v a 12v que resistenia tengo que usar? Ya que el ventilador va muy rápido y hace algo de ruido... más adelante le podria un ventilador de 12cm de 12v y si encentro de 24v mejor 

Muchas gracais a todos un saludo. Cuidense.


----------



## CarlosG (Dic 22, 2014)

Supongamos que tu transformador ya tiene rectificador (ó es electronico), el positivo deberia ser el blanco. pero si es solo un transformador (mecánico) sin rectificador, deberas ponerle uno ya que la salida es alternada.


----------



## brucelee2 (Dic 22, 2014)

CarlosG dijo:


> Supongamos que tu transformador ya tiene rectificador (ó es electronico), el positivo deberia ser el blanco. pero si es solo un transformador (mecánico) sin rectificador, deberas ponerle uno ya que la salida es alternada.



jejejej no si el rectificador ya lo tiene el amplificador asi que no me haceo flata otro. Bueno gracias  Slau2


----------



## mosto5 (Dic 31, 2014)

Hola

Estoy construyendo un trafo para dos amplificadores de audio, pero tengo una duda en el bobinado secundario. Necesito dos voltajes diferentes de 18x18 y 29x29. Se puede hacerlos con un solo alambre. Como se ve en la figura?


Resultará? o que problemas traerá? 

Salu2


----------



## chclau (Dic 31, 2014)

Si es por aprovechar el mismo nucleo, se puede hacer de la misma forma usando bobinados independientes. Uno de los problemas de usar el mismo bobinado es que la corriente de la tension menor y de la mayor circulan ambas por una misma seccion del bobinado, haciendo que lo tengas que redimensionar a todo para mayor corriente... con lo que el ahorro medio como que se diluye.

Otro problema obviamente es la influencia en una tension que tendran los picos de consumo en la otra tension. No se, lo veo problematico y poco conveniente desde el principio.


----------



## joselopez (Dic 6, 2015)

buenas, tengo un transformador de 20-0-20 podria sacar dos salidas independientes para dos puentes rectificadores? y asi obtener dos salidas de +9v independientes.
saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 6, 2015)

basicamente es eso


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 6, 2015)

joselopez dijo:
			
		

> buenas, tengo un transformador de 20-0-20 podria sacar dos salidas independientes para dos puentes rectificadores? y asi obtener dos salidas de +9v independientes.
> saludos



Pero es un desperdicio en calor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2015)

joselopez dijo:
			
		

> buenas, tengo un transformador de 20-0-20 podria sacar dos salidas independientes para dos puentes rectificadores? y asi obtener dos salidas de +9v independientes.
> saludos



Y ¿ Cuantos cables de salida (Secundario) posee tu transformador ?

Si posee *3* cables de salida, las salidas de 9V *NO* serán independientes entre si.

Si posee *4* cables de salida, las salidas de 9V *SI* se podrían hacer independientes entre si.


----------



## joselopez (Dic 6, 2015)

es de 3 cables, entonces seria mejor hacer un puente rectificador a +9v.  usando la salida de 40v?
por cierto, el transformador tiene  6 cables de salida, 20+20 y 15+15.
cuanta corriente deberia soportar si estaba en un aparato de 70W de consumo?
como podria saber el amperaje?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2015)

joselopez dijo:
			
		

> es de 3 cables, entonces seria mejor hacer un puente rectificador a +9v.  usando la salida de 40v?
> por cierto, el transformador tiene  6 cables de salida, 20+20 y 15+15.
> cuanta corriente deberia soportar si estaba en un aparato de 70W de consumo?
> como podria saber el amperaje?
> gracias



Nop, por cuestión de *rendimiento* sería preferible trabajar con una sola rama de tu transformador.

La corriente *NO* la determina el transformador, sino la carga que le conectes.


----------

